# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Συναντηση μελων BB.gr Wabba Mr Hellas  14.6.2009

## KATERINI 144

Μr HELLAS WABBA 2009 [ 14 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ 2009 ]

ελπίζω να είδατε πως περάσαμε στον αγώνα τις κατερινης, 
τωρα ήρθε η σειρά τις αθηνας, θελω να πιστεύω πως και εκει θα έχουμε μια ανάλογη καλή παρέα με τα μέλη του φόρουμ, 
όσοι θα είστε πείτε το εδω.


 :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## puka

γιατι να το πουμε ;;; κερδιζουμε κατι ;;;;;; χιχιχιχχιιχιχι

----------


## KATERINI 144

:08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank: 

μπορεί και να κερδίσετε, δεν ξέρεις καμιά φορά.......................................











 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## puka

_Θυμωσε ο μοντ ....._ 

καλά ντε , μην τα παιρνεις , αστα , δεν ειναι δικα σου .... αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα 

ειπαμε να κανουμε ενα αστειάκι και το εκανες ΘΕΜΑ !!!!!

----------


## Exci

Θα κατεβετε και οι βοριοι?

----------


## KATERINI 144

γιατί αν κατέβουμε δε θα'ρθεις exci?!

( θες ελεύθερο πεδίο μπαγάσα  :01. Mr. Green:  )

----------


## iliaspap88

παιδια σε πιο μερος γινεται???

----------


## Geo84

Κυριακή ε?

Άμα είμαι Αθήνα θα έρθω.Ξέρετε ποιος αποφασίζει γι'αυτα...  :01. Unsure: 

Ο RUHL θα είναι?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> παιδια σε πιο μερος γινεται???


 Μr HELLAS  WABBA 2009 [ 14 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ 2009 ]

----------


## RAMBO

> γιατι να το πουμε ;;; κερδιζουμε κατι ;;;;;; χιχιχιχχιιχιχι


εμενα :05. Posing:

----------


## Muscleboss

εκεί κ γω από το πρωί.  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## KATERINI 144

εντάξει boss εμείς δε θα είμαστε απο το πρωί, κατα το απογευμα μας βλεπω, αλλά μέχρι μπουζούκια πάμε μετα τον αγωνα αν ειστε μερακλήδες και εχουμε καλή παρέα  :08. Toast:

----------


## Exci

> θες ελεύθερο πεδίο μπαγάσα


Μπα, ο ραμπος ειναι εκτος συναγωνισμου ετσι κ αλλιως.

Ωστε θα ερθετε ε?  :01. Evil:

----------


## KATERINI 144

έτσι λέμε  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## the_big_litho

Mηπως να κανουμε ενα meeting κυριακη πρωι σε καμια παραλια για μαυρισμα και ρακετα.. ??  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## NASSER

Απο το πρωι θα ειμαι και εγω στο Novotel .
Οποιοι αποφασισετε να ερθετε ειτε πρωι ειτε απογευμα, καλο ειναι να γνωριστουμε ολοι.

Τωρα για μπανακια και παραλιες δεν πιστευω να προλαβαινουμε, αλλα θα γινει και αυτο σε μια ξεχωριστη συναντηση... καντε υπομονη μεχρι τοτε  :01. Smile:

----------


## jemstone

Εγώ παιδιά έκανα 550 χιλιόμετρα να πάω Κατερίνη στα 7 χιλιόμετρα τις Αθηνάς δεν θα έρθω… εννοείτε πως θα είμαι εκεί.

----------


## anjelica

Και εγω θα ειμαι,για πρωτη φορα θα δω αγωνες απο κοντα!!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

οπότε το καρε είναι συμπληρωμένο όλα οκ , το θετικό για μένα είναι οτι θα είμαι τουρίστας δεν θα έχω το άγχος διοργάνωσης η κριτική επιτροπή δεν θα έχω καμία δουλειά αλλα μόνο διαβολιά χχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!!!

και να ξέρετε για να κατεβω αθήνα ανέβαλα το ταξίδι στην σλοβακία που ήταν προγραμματισμένο αλλα λόγο του ότι είχα πεί πρίν μήνες οτι θα κατέβω αθήνα δεν γίνετε να το αναβάλω αλλα και γιατί γουστάρω την παρέα και τον χαβαλέ παλιόπαιδα .

πήρα και τον χιτώνα σε άσπρο χρώμα λόγω ζέστης απλα θα έχει πάνω και το λογότυπο του σαιτ και εναν για τον φώτη και έτσι θα κατέβουμε αφού θέλει και η κωσταντίνα  με τις αμαζόνες τις .. :08. Toast:

----------


## eua9

> Και εγω θα ειμαι,για πρωτη φορα θα δω αγωνες απο κοντα!!!!


 
Και για μένα πρώτη φορά θα είναι! :01. Smile: 
ελπίζω να παρέλαβες το μπλουζάκι σου.. εμένα ήρθε χθες!  :08. Turtle:

----------


## vAnY

και εγω πρωτη φορα θα δω αγωνα και θα ειμαι εκει 100% !!!!! :08. Turtle: 
Να φορεσουμε ΟΛΟΙ τα μπλουζακια μας!!!

----------


## anjelica

δεν το εχω ακομα(((

----------


## Muscleboss

> δεν το εχω ακομα(((


ανζελικά σου υποασχέθηκα θα τα έχεις εως την ερχόμενη τετάρτη, τη δευτέρα παραλαμβάνω την τελευταια παραγγελια και θα σε η πρωτη που θα στειλουμε. :01. Wink: 

ΜΒ

----------


## RAMBO

ουτε εμενα εχουν ερθει :01. Sad:

----------


## anjelica

> ανζελικά σου υποασχέθηκα θα τα έχεις εως την ερχόμενη τετάρτη, τη δευτέρα παραλαμβάνω την τελευταια παραγγελια και θα σε η πρωτη που θα στειλουμε.
> 
> ΜΒ


Ευχαριστω,περιμενω! :08. Toast:

----------


## vAnY

> O ραμπο Θεωρει τον εαυτο του τρόπαιο ήδη !!! αχαχαχαχαχαχαχααχα
> 
> με τετοια κορμια εκει , λεω να μην φανω !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! τελικα .... 
> 
> 
> Θα παΘω !



ΟΛΕΣ μας θα παθουμε μολις δουμε τους αντρες του φορουμ!!! :03. Bowdown:

----------


## puka

ποιους αντρες ρε παιδια ;;;; δεν μιλάω για τα αντρικά κορμια που απο την φυση τους ειναι πιο ..... 

μιλάω για τα γυναικεια !!!!!!!! Με αυτα Θα παΘω εγωωωωωωωωωωωω ... αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχα .....

----------


## vAnY

Ελα ντε ειναι πιο ασυνηθιστο να βλεπουμε γυναικες-"σφιχτες" χαχα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## anjelica

> O ραμπο Θεωρει τον εαυτο του τρόπαιο ήδη !!! αχαχαχαχαχαχαχααχα
> 
> με τετοια κορμια εκει , λεω να μην φανω !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! τελικα .... 
> 
> 
> Θα παΘω !


δεν θελω να λες βλακιες!!! ακου να μην φανει!!!! το πολυ πολυ θα παθουμε παρεα :01. Smile:

----------


## vAnY

βλαβη δεν θα παθεις...πιστευω πως βλεποντας τους ολους θα πορωθουμε ακομα περισσοτερο!!! :05. Weights:

----------


## eua9

> βλαβη δεν θα παθεις...πιστευω πως βλεποντας τους ολους θα πορωθουμε ακομα περισσοτερο!!!


 +1

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ασε  ασε !!! αντζελικα , φοβαμαι μην παΘω ανεπανορΘωτο βλάβη !!! χεχεχε 
> 
> Βανι .. ε ναι !!!!!! οι αντρες ειναι προνομιουχοι σε αυτο το κομματι *( μονο σε αυτο ομως !!! )*


 για πες ολγα εχει ενδιαφερων το θεμα  :01. Shifty:

----------


## Geo84

> για πες ολγα εχει ενδιαφερων το θεμα


Θες απάντηση τώρα εσύ ε?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## KATERINI 144

εννοείτε τζεο, το θεμα θα εχει μεγαλο ενδιαφέρων  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Geo84

Εγώ αύριο 6 η ώρα θα είμαι εδώ  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

επειδή εγώ και ο φώτης κατερίνη θα έρθουμε απο το σάββατο καλά θα είναι αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να βρεθούμε και με φίλους και φίλες απο το φόρουμ και για καμια νυχτερινή εξόρμηση στην αθήνα να δείτε και πόσο μερακλήδες είμαστε οι βόρειοι και στην διασκέδαση και την κυριακή θα είμαστε φρέσκιοι στούς αγώνες με λίγο πρισμένα μάτια αλλα δεν πειράζει θα φοράμε γυαλιά και τα μπλουζάκια του φόρουμ  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## KATERINI 144

ηλια με κελεμπίες θα πάμε τελικά, η νορμαλ?!  :01. Unsure: 


 :01. Mr. Green: 



(μαρτυριάρη αμεσως να τα πεις  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash: )

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ενοείτε ρε φωτη δεν μας δέχονται αλλιώς εγω βρήκα μια σαν πατριάρχης θα είμαι με ωραίο υφασμα μόνο αν πάμε στα μπουζούκια εκεί θα το παίζουμε άραβες θα μαυρίσουμε και λίγο και θα είμαστε οκ  :08. Toast:

----------


## KATERINI 144

οτι πει ο ηλιας, κατερινη σας κυκλοφόρησα εγω, εκει το αφήνω πανω σου  :08. Toast: 

εντιτ κελεμπία δεν εχω! μπουρνούζι κάνει?!

----------


## Muscleboss

εννοείται ότι θαμαι και εγώ εκεί πρωί και βράδυ. έχουμε και ένα πανό να βάλουμε.

ΜΒ

----------


## elenaki*

Σας χαίρομαι βρε παίδες!!
Έχετε κάνει τρομερό παρεάκι!
Δε σας κρύβω πως σας ζηλεύω.
Πάντα καλά να περνάτε :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vAnY

> επειδή εγώ και ο φώτης κατερίνη θα έρθουμε απο το σάββατο καλά θα είναι αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να βρεθούμε και με φίλους και φίλες απο το φόρουμ και για καμια νυχτερινή εξόρμηση στην αθήνα να δείτε και πόσο μερακλήδες είμαστε οι βόρειοι και στην διασκέδαση και την κυριακή θα είμαστε φρέσκιοι στούς αγώνες με λίγο πρισμένα μάτια αλλα δεν πειράζει θα φοράμε γυαλιά και τα μπλουζάκια του φόρουμ


καλη ιδεα ! κερναω !!!!! (-----> περριε ετσι? υγιεινα ΠΑΝΤΑ)  :01. Razz:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## KATERINI 144

δε χρειάζεται να κεράσεις βανυ, εσεις στο μαγαζί παντε μας και τα υπόλοιπα εγώ και ο ηλιας. 

 :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

α ρε κορίτσια καλά είπε ο φωτης αν και καθιστός ορθά μίλησε !τι μανία είναι αυτή να κερνάτε το ακούω συχνα και είναι λίγο ξενέρωμα , εσεις σαν γυναίκες με θυληκό μυαλό βάζετε τις προτάσεις και ιδέες και πάμε να διασκεδάσουμε .

μια ωραία γυναικεία παρέα ειδικα απο ενα χώρο που υπάρχουν και κοινά ενδιαφέροντα είναι το καλύτερο κέρασμα , η να το πώ καλύτερα δεν αγοράζετε ούτε με χρήματα .

δεν το παίζουμε λεφτάδες γιατί δεν είμαστε , αλλα αν απλώνουμε τα πόδια ίσα με το πάπλωμα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα .

νάμαστε καλά και να περάσουμε όμορφα με καλή παρεα και επικοινωνία ειδικά με άτομα που μιλάμε καθημερινά αλλα δεν γνωριζόμαστε , νομίζω πως είναι ωραίο αυτό , όχι μόνο πίσω απο ενα πληκτρολόγιο :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

> επειδή εγώ και ο φώτης κατερίνη θα έρθουμε απο το σάββατο καλά θα είναι αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να βρεθούμε και με φίλους και φίλες απο το φόρουμ και για καμια νυχτερινή εξόρμηση στην αθήνα *να δείτε και πόσο μερακλήδες είμαστε οι βόρειοι και στην διασκέδαση* και την κυριακή θα είμαστε φρέσκιοι στούς αγώνες με λίγο πρισμένα μάτια αλλα δεν πειράζει θα φοράμε γυαλιά και τα μπλουζάκια του φόρουμ


Ετσι, ετσι  :01. Smile:  Τωρα κελεμπιες ή μπλουζακι δεν εγκυομαστε, αλλα σιγουρα θα φερει το λογοτυπο  :bodybuilding.gr:

----------


## Geo84

Εγώ όπως φαίνονται τα πράγματα μάλλον θα είμαι Αιδηψό........

----------


## KATERINI 144

> μέσα , λογικά , οτι αποφασισετε ..... Βορειοι και νοτιοι ..


καλητερα οτι αποφασισουν οι νοτιες, απο αθηνα δεν ξερουμε και πολλα πραγματα, τον προορισμο πειτε και τα υπολοιπα αφηστε τα σε μενα και το δον  :08. Toast: 




> Εγώ όπως φαίνονται τα πράγματα μάλλον θα είμαι Αιδηψό........


τζεο ηξερα πως θα μας πουλησεις το περιμενα  :01. Sneaky:  (ξερω ξερω λογο παντοφλας  :01. Mr. Green:  )

----------


## Geo84

Που το κατάλαβες?  :01. Unsure:  Αντρική αλληλεγγύη ε?  :01. ROFL:

----------


## vAnY

....μονο μην μου πειτε για μπουζουκια γιατι.... :02. Puke:  :08. Jason:  :08. Shoot: 

κανα μερος οπυ θα μπορουμε να ανταλλαξουμε και καμια κουβεντα... :01. Smile:

----------


## KATERINI 144

αφου είπαμε βανυ, εσεις θα το κανονίσετε αυτο, εννοητε πως θα πούμε 5 κουβέντες,  μονο δεν ξερω ποιος θα πρωτοπαρει σειρα γιατι ολοι πολυβολα ειμαστε....................

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ....μονο μην μου πειτε για μπουζουκια γιατι....
> 
> κανα μερος οπυ θα μπορουμε να ανταλλαξουμε και καμια κουβεντα...


 
α ρε βάνυ πόσα ξέρεις είπες την σωστή κουβέντα δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο πράγμα να πάς με άτομα που γνωρίζεις πρώτη φορά σε μαγαζί νταμπα ντούμπα και να μην μπορείς να πείς κουβέντα είναι ξενέρωμα .

ενοείτε κάπου να μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε πιό χαλαρα η για φαγητό για αρχή και μετα βγαίνει πρόγραμμα προπόνησης χαχαχαχα!! και πρέπει να είναι μέρος κοινής αποδοχής , εγω είμαι βολικός περνάω καλά όταν και η παρέα περνάει καλά  :08. Toast:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Τζιο , παρε και την γυναικα !!!!! 
> 
> Και εγω , χωρις πλάκα , δεν ξέρω ακόμα σιγουρα αν Θα τα καταφερω , αν Θα δουλευω ή οχι , Θα ξέρω τελευταια στιγμή , οπως παντα ... . ( λες να φαω παντοφλα και εγω ;;; χιχιχιχιχιχι )


 
εδώ θα μιλήσω με την ιδιότητα μου ως μελ γκίμπσον όταν λέει μια γυναίκα μήπως φάει παντόφλα απλα το λέει για το θεαθήναι μάλον αυτή αν το θέλει υπαρχει περίπτωση να βγάλει παντόφλα! εξ ού και το πονηρό χιχιχιχιχιχι!!

και όταν θέλει κάτι αν βάλει σε λειτουργία το θυληκό μυαλό της θα τα καταφέρει και οχι με τον τσαμπουκα αλλα με νάζι και τσαχπινιά!!

γιατί δεν έχει σημασία που είναι μυικά πιο αδύναμες , με το μυαλό και με το στόμα κάνεις μεγαλύτερη ζημιά και πονάς περισσότερο τον άλλο :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## vAnY

> α ρε βάνυ πόσα ξέρεις είπες την σωστή κουβέντα δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο πράγμα να πάς με άτομα που γνωρίζεις πρώτη φορά σε μαγαζί νταμπα ντούμπα και να μην μπορείς να πείς κουβέντα είναι ξενέρωμα .
> 
> ενοείτε κάπου να μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε πιό χαλαρα η για φαγητό για αρχή και μετα βγαίνει πρόγραμμα προπόνησης χαχαχαχα!! και πρέπει να είναι μέρος κοινής αποδοχής , εγω είμαι βολικός περνάω καλά όταν και η παρέα περνάει καλά



αχ χαιρομαι που συμφωνειτε, για μια στιγμη νομισα οτι θα με παιρνατε με τις ντοματες!! :01. Razz:

----------


## eua9

> αχ χαιρομαι που συμφωνειτε, για μια στιγμη νομισα οτι θα με παιρνατε με τις ντοματες!!


και εγώ συμφωνώ.. :01. Smile:  κανονίστε και εκτός απροόπτου ειμαι μέσα :01. Wink:

----------


## vAnY

Σορυ θα κανω μια  ισως χαζη ερωτηση για μερικους.....επειδη ειναι πρωτη φορα που θα παω να δω αγωνα, και δεν ξερω πως λειτουργει το θεμα με τα εισητηρια: πρεπει να τα κλεισουμε απο πριν? απο που τα προμηθευομαστε? να παρουμε την ωρα που θα μπαινουμε στο ξενοδοχειο?..... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## NASSER

Πριν μπεις στην αιθουσα διεξαγωγης του αγωνα πληρωνεις. Μην αγχονεσαι, θα περισεψουν εισητηρια και για μας  :01. Mr. Green: 

Καλο θα ειναι να ειμαστε λιγο νωρις εκει για να γνωριστουμε, να κατσουμε ολοι μαι σαν μια ομαδα και ελπιζω γρηγορα να εξοικιωθουν ολοι και να εκφραζονται ελευθερα οπως και στο γραπτο λογο στο φορουμ.

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> α ρε βάνυ πόσα ξέρεις είπες την σωστή κουβέντα δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο πράγμα να πάς με άτομα που γνωρίζεις πρώτη φορά σε μαγαζί νταμπα ντούμπα και να μην μπορείς να πείς κουβέντα είναι ξενέρωμα .
> 
> ενοείτε κάπου να μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε πιό χαλαρα η για φαγητό για αρχή και μετα βγαίνει πρόγραμμα προπόνησης χαχαχαχα!! και πρέπει να είναι μέρος κοινής αποδοχής , εγω είμαι βολικός περνάω καλά όταν και η παρέα περνάει καλά


 
Nαι το ξέρουμε!!! εσυ είσαι βολικός αλοιμονο!!!!!!
Α!!! το αλλο! που να αντέξεις τα νταμπα ντουμπα, πρεπει να μιλήσεις πρώτα για να δαιμονίσεις!!! είσαι του κατηχητικού το ΕΙΠΑΜΕ!!!!

----------


## vAnY

> Πριν μπεις στην αιθουσα διεξαγωγης του αγωνα πληρωνεις. Μην αγχονεσαι, θα περισεψουν εισητηρια και για μας 
> 
> Καλο θα ειναι να ειμαστε λιγο νωρις εκει για να γνωριστουμε, να κατσουμε ολοι μαι σαν μια ομαδα και *ελπιζω γρηγορα να εξοικιωθουν ολοι και να εκφραζονται ελευθερα οπως και στο γραπτο λογο στο φορουμ*.



 :01. ROFL:   μπουχαχαχα εεε απο την μερια μου θα προσπαθησω, γιατι ειμαι ΠΟΛΥ ντροπαλο ατομο..... πισω απο το πληκτρολογιο μπορω να μιλησω ελευθερα χωρις ντροπες...αλλα σε live εκδοχη...εε.....κομπλαρω λιγακι χιχι :08. Toast:  ενα καλο ποτακι ισως βοηθησει  :01. ROFL:

----------


## vAnY

> Nαι το ξέρουμε!!! εσυ είσαι βολικός αλοιμονο!!!!!!
> Α!!! το αλλο! που να αντέξεις τα νταμπα ντουμπα, πρεπει να μιλήσεις πρώτα για να δαιμονίσεις!!! είσαι του κατηχητικού το ΕΙΠΑΜΕ!!!!




 :02. Shock: ωωπα Κωνσταντινα για πες για πες???? τι ξερεις που δεν ξερουμε εμεις οι "καινουριοι" για τον Κο ΝΑΣΣΕΡ??????? πες τα ΟΛΑΑΑ  ! :08. Turtle: 


(να ξερουμε και τι μας περιμενει οχι τιποτα αλλο..χεχε... :01. Razz: )

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> εδώ θα μιλήσω με την ιδιότητα μου ως μελ γκίμπσον όταν λέει μια γυναίκα μήπως φάει παντόφλα απλα το λέει για το θεαθήναι μάλον αυτή αν το θέλει υπαρχει περίπτωση να βγάλει παντόφλα! εξ ού και το πονηρό χιχιχιχιχιχι!!
> 
> και όταν θέλει κάτι αν βάλει σε λειτουργία το θυληκό μυαλό της θα τα καταφέρει και οχι με τον τσαμπουκα αλλα με νάζι και τσαχπινιά!!
> 
> γιατί δεν έχει σημασία που είναι μυικά πιο αδύναμες , με το μυαλό και με το στόμα κάνεις μεγαλύτερη ζημιά και πονάς περισσότερο τον άλλο


 
Ατιμούτσικο σου αρέσουν τα νάζια κ οι τσαχπινιές!!!!βγάλε βιβλο με τίτλο, ""Ο τσαχπινης του κατηχητικού""

----------


## NASSER

Eδω θα αλλαξεις και χαρακτηρα! Τελος οι ντροπες  :01. Smile:  Το ιδιο ισχυει για ολους τους ντροπαλους...

Μην ερθετε την επομενη και ποσταρετε εδω, ημουν και εγω στον αγωνα.. σας ειδα με τα μπλουζακια... αλλα δεν σας ηξερα....

Εγω μονημος ειμαι με τη Μαίρη (Μαρία στο φορουμ) και χαιρομαστε να γνωριζουμε τα μελη του φορουμ και να συνομιλουμε με ολους.

Παω για προπονηση... εκει καλο ειναι να μην μου μιλατε... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> ωωπα Κωνσταντινα για πες για πες???? τι ξερεις που δεν ξερουμε εμεις οι "καινουριοι" για τον Κο ΝΑΣΣΕΡ??????? πες τα ΟΛΑΑΑ !
> 
> 
> (να ξερουμε και τι μας περιμενει οχι τιποτα αλλο..χεχε...)


 
Το ποστ ειναι για τον Ηλία οσο για τον Νasser θα τον παντρεψω σύντομα!!! ειναι αγρίκος να το ξέρετε!!!

----------


## the_big_litho

Οπως τα λεει ο Νασσερ, δεν υπαρχουν ντροπες..

Εμεις θα μαστε απο πρωι κυριακης εκει, οποτε ελατε, εκει θα μας βρειτε  :08. Toast: 

ΥΓ Για να δουμε και την τοσο χιλιοειπωμενη μαχη μεταξυ αμαζονων και μονομαχων...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Nαι το ξέρουμε!!! εσυ είσαι βολικός αλοιμονο!!!!!!
> Α!!! το αλλο! που να αντέξεις τα νταμπα ντουμπα, πρεπει να μιλήσεις πρώτα για να δαιμονίσεις!!! είσαι του κατηχητικού το ΕΙΠΑΜΕ!!!!


 
α ρε πως εκπέμπουμε στην ίδια συχνότητα και με καταλαβαίνεις , απλα μια γνωριμία και λίγο κατήχηση πρίν την έξοδο είναι καλύτερα , απο το να πάμε κάπου και να φωνάζουμε και να μην μπορούμε να πούμε μια κουβέντα !! αμέσως να δαιμονίσω , ισα ίσα που θα είμαστε και με καλεμπίες  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> α ρε πως εκπέμπουμε στην ίδια συχνότητα και με καταλαβαίνεις , απλα μια γνωριμία και λίγο κατήχηση πρίν την έξοδο είναι καλύτερα , απο το να πάμε κάπου και να φωνάζουμε και να μην μπορούμε να πούμε μια κουβέντα !! αμέσως να δαιμονίσω , ισα ίσα που θα είμαστε και με καλεμπίες


 
Παπάς επρεπε να γίνεις εσυ!!! μάλλον σε μοναστήρι με καλόγριες θα σε πάμε!!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: να τους πετας τα ράσα κ να ποζάρεις!!! χααααααααααα!!!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ατιμούτσικο σου αρέσουν τα νάζια κ οι τσαχπινιές!!!!βγάλε βιβλο με τίτλο, ""Ο τσαχπινης του κατηχητικού""


 
το βιβλίο θα το βγάλω σίγουρα αλλα θέλω μια καλή σου φωτο γιατί εσύ θα είσαι στο εγώφυλλο γιατί εκφράζεις το θέμα του βιβλίου πονηρή .

εσένα θα πρέπει να σε κάνω πολλες ώρες κατήχηση για να ερθεις στον ίσιο δρόμο :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Παπάς επρεπε να γίνεις εσυ!!! μάλλον σε μοναστήρι με καλόγριες θα σε πάμε!!!!να τους πετας τα ράσα κ να ποζάρεις!!! χααααααααααα!!!!!


 
ακριβώς μόνο για εκεί είμαι κωσταντίνα  μόνο που θα φοράω μαγιό σαν αυτό που φορούσε ο άρνολντ και όχι αυτα τα πολύ καυτα γιατί θα έχουμε θερμό επεισόδειο .

τελικά ρε παιδια σε πολλους ρόλους με βάζετε απο την μια δόν πάμπλο απο την άλλη καλόγερος , καίσαρας, ο άνθρωπος των αντιθέσεων :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## anjelica

Επ!! Τι γινετε εδω???Χανω επισοδια!!! Τελικα σε πιο μοναστηρι θα ποζαρει ο Ηλιας στις 14 ιουνιου?????????????????  :01. Smile:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Επ!! Τι γινετε εδω???Χανω επισοδια!!! Τελικα σε πιο μοναστηρι θα ποζαρει ο Ηλιας στις 14 ιουνιου?????????????????


α και συ στο κόλπο αγγελικα  μπραβο σας !! να έρθετε θα μοιράσουν και αντίδωρο πονηρες !! :08. Spank:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINI 144

τη έγινε ρε παιδια, τη μοναστήρια και ιστορίες λετε?! εκδρομη στον οσιο εφρεμ θα παμε τελικα?!  ηλια σε αφησα να κανεις κουμαντο και μου τα χαλας  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash: 


δε μας βλεπω για μαγαζι, για γήπεδο μας βλεπω στο τελος, εκτος αν το κλεισουμε πριβε για να χωρεσουμε.......................................................

 :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## eua9

Παιδιά αποφασίστε τελικά γιατί με μπερδεύετε!! :01. ROFL: 
Από ότι καταλαβαίνω είναι αναγκαιότητα να πάω σε βεστιάριο για στολή
το θέμα είναι τι?? καλόγριας, ρωμαίας;; 

χαχαχα!!!!! :01. ROFL: 
αποφασίστε όμως πλησιάζουν οι μέρες.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Παιδιά αποφασίστε τελικά γιατί με μπερδεύετε!!
> Από ότι καταλαβαίνω είναι αναγκαιότητα να πάω σε βεστιάριο για στολή
> το θέμα είναι τι?? καλόγριας, ρωμαίας;; 
> 
> χαχαχα!!!!!
> αποφασίστε όμως πλησιάζουν οι μέρες..


και σύ τεκνο βρούτε ευα !! ρωμαιοκαθολικές καλόγριες !! αν και τα μάτια σας μόνο για καλόγριες δεν μοιάζουν !!

θα είμαστε ανεκτικοί στο ντύσιμο μόνο μην έρθετε με τίποτε έξαλα όπως μας απειλεί η φίλτατη κωσταντίνα με μίνι και τέτοια γιατί δεν τα μπορούμε αυτα , φούστα κάτω απο το γόνατο και πρός θεού οχι εκτεθημένες κοιλιές και τέτοια .

έτσι ήρθε και η τζούλια (jemstone) στην κατερίνη  και τις δώσαμε ένα επανωφόρι και όλα οκ , απλα δεν ήξερε το κορίτσι και δικαιολογείτε!  

εν τω μεταξύ αυτα τα γραφω τωρα και καλά που είναι στο μαγαζί η κωσταντίνα γιατί όλο και κάτι θα είχε να σχολιάσει για να μου την πεί :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Παιδιά αποφασίστε τελικά γιατί με μπερδεύετε!!
> Από ότι καταλαβαίνω είναι αναγκαιότητα να πάω σε βεστιάριο για στολή
> το θέμα είναι τι?? καλόγριας, ρωμαίας;; 
> 
> χαχαχα!!!!!
> αποφασίστε όμως πλησιάζουν οι μέρες..


ευα το αφήνουμε στην κριση σας το θεμα τις ενδυμασίας, δεν χρειάζεται να πιέσουμε, είμαστε σίγουροι για το γουστο σας  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## pepeismenos karga

μπερδεψα τα τοπικ...ειδα 14 και ορμισα...γκαβωμαρα τι να πεις......τελικα στις 14 ιονιου θα ειμαι και εγω εκει και μακαρι να γνωρισω αρκετους απο εδω μεσα....

----------


## Muscleboss

^ θα περιμένω ναρθεις να μας μιλήσεις... γιατί σε ένα άλλο αγώνα πέρυσι, μετά τον αγώνα μάθαμε οτι κάποια μέλη μας είδαν αλλά δεν ήρθαν να μας μιλήσουν...  :08. Spank:  :01. Mr. Green: 

ΜΒ

----------


## jemstone

Παιδιά κρατήστε θέση για μένα γιατί με βλέπω να έρχομαι τελευταία ..

----------


## KATERINI 144

έγινε κιόλας τζουλια  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## goutsos

αντε ν τα πουμε και από κονταααααααααααααα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## eua9

παιδιά τι ώρα λέτε ότι είναι καλά να έρθουμε για να βρούμε καμια θέση;;
κατά τις 5 είναι κάλά ή νωρίτερα;

----------


## NASSER

Στις 7 ξεκινανε οι τελικοι.

Τι θα λεγατε να βρεθουμε αλα τα μελη του φορουμ καποια ωρα νωριτερα για να γνωριστουμε και επειτα να απολαυσουμε τον αγωνα?

----------


## KATERINI 144

κατά τις 5 τη μερα του αγώνα είναι οκ πιστεύω,

και για σαββατο βράδυ όποιος/όποιες είναι μέσα δεν εχουν  πάρα να το πουν  :08. Toast:

----------


## eua9

> Στις 7 ξεκινανε οι τελικοι.
> 
> Τι θα λεγατε να βρεθουμε αλα τα μελη του φορουμ καποια ωρα νωριτερα για να γνωριστουμε και επειτα να απολαυσουμε τον αγωνα?


 
έχουμε πει με τη vany και τα άλλα κορίτσια να βρεθούμε λίγο νωρίτερα και να έρθουμε μαζί.. αν κανονίσετε και εσείς κάτι το λέτε να πάμε όλοι μαζί..
καλή ιδέα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> έχουμε πει με τη vany και τα άλλα κορίτσια να βρεθούμε λίγο νωρίτερα και να έρθουμε μαζί.. αν κανονίσετε και εσείς κάτι το λέτε να πάμε όλοι μαζί..
> καλή ιδέα


 
πιστεύω είναι και μια ευκαιρία οι αγώνες πέρα απο το θέαμα που προσφέρουν για τους φίλους του ββ να βρεθούμε και με φίλους που δεν τους βλέπουμε τακτικα , παρα μόνο σε τέτοιες εκδηλώσεις.

όπως είπε και ο φωτης εμείς θα είμαστε απο το σάββατο το βραδάκι θα μείνουμε στο νοβοτελ , οπότε μόλις τελειώσουμε κάποιες προγραμματισμένες συναντήσεις μετα βγαίνουμε καμια βόλτα στην νυχτερινή αθήνα χαλαρα .

οπότε μπορούμε και το σάββατο λίγο αργούτσικα επειδή εμείς τουρίστες είμαστε η κυριακή επειδή οι τελικοί ξεκιναν κατα τις 7 το απόγευμα και πάντα υπαρχει και καμια φυσιολογική καθυστέρηση , θα μπορούσαμε και πρίν τούς τελικούς για κανενα φαγητό η καφε .

εμείς έτσι κι αλλιώς έχουμε επικοινωνία μεταξύ μας με τους υπόλοιπους μοντ και κάποια μέλη του φόρουμ και για να κάνουμε την ζωή μας πιο εύκολη βάζω και το τηλέφωνο για επικοινωνία και συνενοούμαστε  6977453665

----------


## eua9

> πιστεύω είναι και μια ευκαιρία οι αγώνες πέρα απο το θέαμα που προσφέρουν για τους φίλους του ββ να βρεθούμε και με φίλους που δεν τους βλέπουμε τακτικα , παρα μόνο σε τέτοιες εκδηλώσεις.
> 
> όπως είπε και ο φωτης εμείς θα είμαστε απο το σάββατο το βραδάκι θα μείνουμε στο νοβοτελ , οπότε μόλις τελειώσουμε κάποιες προγραμματισμένες συναντήσεις μετα βγαίνουμε καμια βόλτα στην νυχτερινή αθήνα χαλαρα .
> 
> οπότε μπορούμε και το σάββατο λίγο αργούτσικα επειδή εμείς τουρίστες είμαστε η κυριακή επειδή οι τελικοί ξεκιναν κατα τις 7 το απόγευμα και πάντα υπαρχει και καμια φυσιολογική καθυστέρηση , θα μπορούσαμε και πρίν τούς τελικούς για κανενα φαγητό η καφε .
> 
> εμείς έτσι κι αλλιώς έχουμε επικοινωνία μεταξύ μας με τους υπόλοιπους μοντ και κάποια μέλη του φόρουμ και για να κάνουμε την ζωή μας πιο εύκολη βάζω και το τηλέφωνο για επικοινωνία και συνενοούμαστε 6977453665


εγώ το σάββατο δεν θα μπορέσω δυστυχώς..  όμως την Κυριακή πριν τους αγώνες αν κανονίσετε κάτι είμαι μέσα σίγουρα.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> εγώ το σάββατο δεν θα μπορέσω δυστυχώς.. όμως την Κυριακή πριν τους αγώνες αν κανονίσετε κάτι είμαι μέσα σίγουρα.


κρίμα για το σάββατο αλλα δεν υπάρχει αν ευα θα κανονίσουμε σίγουρα, οπότε ότι λέμε δεν ξελέμε , τό μόνο που μένει είναι να συνενοηθούμε ως πρός την ώρα για την κυριακή και να επικοινωνήσουμε και με τα άλλα παιδια :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> και εγω δεν ειμαι σιγουρη αν Θα τα καταφερω ......  
> τελικα ....... 
> 
> σημερα το απογευμα εμαΘα οτι ενδεχεται να με στειλουν εκτός το σκ για δουλεια ..... 
> 
> αυριο Θα ξερω σιγουρα .......


 
ενοείτε πως υπάρχουν και αστάθμητοι παραγοντες και μας αλλάζουν τα σχέδια , αλλα τι να κάνουμε βάζουμε προτεραιότητες όταν πρόκειτε για επαγγελματικούς σκοπούς και όπως έλεγε η γιαγιά μου πρώτα η δουλειά και μετα η διαβολιά.

πάντως κατατάσετε στα αρνητικά να έρθουμε στην αθήνα να γνωρίσουμε και προσωπικα κάποια απο τα μέλη και να μην γνωρίσουμε την όλγα , ενοείτε πως είναι ευχάριστο να ξέρεις με ποιόν μιλάς αλλα καλό θα ήταν να έίναι και το ολγάκι στην παρέα μας  :01. Sad:

----------


## the_big_litho

Mια καλη ιδεα ειναι να συναντηθουμε κυριακη κατα τις 5 σε καποια καφετερια κοντα στο ξενοδοχειο να γνωριστουμε και απο κοντα

----------


## KATERINI 144

και γιατι οχι μεσα στο ξενοδοχείο ? χωρους απ'οτι έμαθα εχει αρκετους και καλους  :02. Idea:

----------


## the_big_litho

Kαλη ιδεα, οποτε λεμε 5 στο cafe του novotel (αν εχει και roof garden ακομα καλυτερα)

----------


## vAnY

:03. Thumb up:  5 στο καφε του Νοβοτελ??.....μεσα!! θαμαι εκει, μαλλον πεντεμιση ομως γιατι σχολαω απογευμα...(γκρρρ ναι δουλευω :01. Sad: κυριακη) Παιδια κοντα στο Νοβοτελ ξερετε αν εχει σταση μετρο????
Και αν θα υπαρχει παρκινγκ στο ξενοδοχειο?? Σκεφτομαι , να ερθω με αμαξι η μετρο ?

----------


## NASSER

> 5 στο καφε του Νοβοτελ??.....μεσα!! θαμαι εκει, μαλλον πεντεμιση ομως γιατι σχολαω απογευμα...(γκρρρ ναι δουλευωκυριακη) Παιδια κοντα στο Νοβοτελ ξερετε αν εχει σταση μετρο????
> Και αν θα υπαρχει παρκινγκ στο ξενοδοχειο?? Σκεφτομαι , να ερθω με αμαξι η μετρο ?


Ομονοια κατεβαινεις... 
Μετα την πλατια Βαθης προς τα κτελ Λιωσιων ειναι το Νοβοτελ.
Απο παρκινγκ δεν παιζει τιποτα. 
Ψαξε λιγο στο google earth να καταλαβεις που ειναι.

----------


## anjelica

> 5 στο καφε του Νοβοτελ??.....μεσα!! θαμαι εκει, μαλλον πεντεμιση ομως γιατι σχολαω απογευμα...(γκρρρ ναι δουλευωκυριακη) Παιδια κοντα στο Νοβοτελ ξερετε αν εχει σταση μετρο????
> Και αν θα υπαρχει παρκινγκ στο ξενοδοχειο?? Σκεφτομαι , να ερθω με αμαξι η μετρο ?


και εγω το σκεφτομαι :01. Unsure:

----------


## the_big_litho

Απο τη σταση του μετρο στα κτελ στη λιοσιων ειναι 4-5 στενα το νοβοτελ

----------


## vAnY

ευχαριστω παιδια !!   :03. Thumb up:  θα μπω google earth και θα τηλ αυριο στο ξενοδοχειο να μαθω αν διαθετουν παρκινγκ με χρεωση εστω... 
χμμ αλλα απο και απο τον σταθμο λαρισης καλα ειναι 4 -5 στενακια με τα ποδια οντως...ισως το κανω ετσι... δεν ξερω ακομα.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ηλία , παλι καλα !!! ενας ανΘρωπος που με καταλαβαινει !!!! να εξηγηΘω λοιπον πριν παρεξηγηΘω !!! η δουλεια μου ειναι αυτη που ειναι και εχει απροοπτα !!!! 
> καταστασεις δεν οριζω εγω παντα και σαφως οταν υπαρχουν εντολές αυτες οφειλουν να εκτελούνται στο επακρο !!! εδω δεν χωρανε λάΘη !!!!! 
> 
> Οπως πολύ σωστα ειπες ασταΘμητοι παραγοντες !!!!! 
> 
> Δεν μπορω ολα να τα ελέγξω .... 
> 
> Και δεν ξέρω τιποτα ακομα σιγουρα .... 
> 
> ...


 
όλγα μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και να προλάβεις έτσι κι αλλιώς το καλύτερο θα είναι και μετα τους αγώνες να πάμε κάπου παρεα αρκεί να υπάρχει καλή διάθεση.

εσύ ότι ώρα και να τελειώσεις έβαλα και τηλεφωνο σε προηγούμενο πόστ στείλε μυν η πάρε και επειδή εκει στην αίθουσα δεν έχει σήμα απ ότι θυμάμε σε κάποια φαση θα το δω γιατι ανέβαινα και παλιότερα στην ρεσεψιον και έπαιρνα τα μυνήματα , οπότε θα σε ενημερώσουμε για το που θα είμαστε  :08. Toast:

----------


## vAnY

Παιδια πηρα τηλ στο ξενοδοχειο και μου ειπαν πως θα ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ παρκινγκ δωρεαν ! :08. Turtle: 
Η εισοδος του γκαραζ ειναι απο την οδο Μακεδονιας, δθλαδη στο πισω μερος του hotel .. αρα με αμαξι θα ερθω! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## RAMBO

θα γινει χαμοσ :02. Rocking:  :02. Rocking:  :02. Rocking:  :02. Rocking:  :02. Rocking:  :02. Rocking:

----------


## Annie

> Αnnie αυτή η φωτο σου στο αβαταρ δαιμονίζει, βάλτην απο ΄κει γιατί εχουμε τον Ηλία που ειναι του κατηχητικού κ δεν τα αντέχει αυτα!!!!!! εχει ασκήσει βέτο να πάμε σεμνά ντυμένες την Κυριακή...................
> 
> Κουκλάρα μου σε ευχαριστώ, κ γω ευχομαι οτι καλύτερο για σένα!! θα τα πούμε την Κυριακή!! ελα να μαζευόμαστε οι γυναίκες γιατί εδω μέσα πολύ αντροκρατεία εχουμε!!


..Κωνσταντίνα δεν ξέρω για εσένα..εγώ θα είμαι με μακριμάνικο και φούστα μέχρι τον αστράγαλο....ελπίζω να είμαι αρκετά σεμνή για τον αγώνα της Κυριακής...  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

Αν δεν είμαι να μου κανετε  παρατήρηση...καλά Ηλία???.... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ..Κωνσταντίνα δεν ξέρω για εσένα..εγώ θα είμαι με μακριμάνικο και φούστα μέχρι τον αστράγαλο....ελπίζω να είμαι αρκετά σεμνή για τον αγώνα της Κυριακής... 
> 
> Αν δεν είμαι να μου κανετε παρατήρηση...καλά Ηλία???....


βλέπω πάνε να σε χαλάσουν και σενα άννυ , δεν λένε όμως οι πονηρές και αυτό που έχω τονίσει οτι το ρούχο απο μόνο του δεν προκαλεί μπορεί μια γυναίκα να είναι σεμνα ντυμένη και να είναι προκλητική και πολλα υποσχόμενη, ενω μια που αυτα που έχει τα επιδεικνύει και μάλιστα επιβάλετε να τα επιδεικνύει δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν είναι καθώς πρέπει .

οπότε και απ ότι έμαθα θα έχει  πολύ ζέστη αυτες τις μέρες και το μικροσκοπικό και ανάλαφρο νομίζω επιβάλετε.
και η παρατήρηση θα είναι αν δεν ηφίστατε αυτη η ενδυμασία γιατι και υπερβολική εφίδρωση θα έχεις και απώλεια ηλεκτρολυτών με το βαρυ ντύσιμο

ενω η κωνσταντίνα με την παρεα της είχαν πεί μέχρι με μαγιό οτι θα ερχόταν και εκεί εγω χαλάστηκα και επέβαλα την ταξης και ηθική και όταν είπα να ρθούν με κελεμπίες πολύ φοβάμε μηπως δεν φοραν τίποτε άλλο οι πονηρές.

οπότε λύσαμε και το θέμα της ενδυμασίας καλοκαιρινό και ανάλαφρο !!! :02. Shock: 

ε ρε ποιός είμαι ο κωστέτσος μέχρι και τον στυλίστα θα κάνω πια  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Annie

> βλέπω πάνε να σε χαλάσουν και σενα άννυ , δεν λένε όμως οι πονηρές και αυτό που έχω τονίσει οτι το ρούχο απο μόνο του δεν προκαλεί μπορεί μια γυναίκα να είναι σεμνα ντυμένη και να είναι προκλητική και πολλα υποσχόμενη, ενω μια που αυτα που έχει τα επιδεικνύει και μάλιστα επιβάλετε να τα επιδεικνύει δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν είναι καθώς πρέπει .
> 
> οπότε και απ ότι έμαθα θα έχει πολύ ζέστη αυτες τις μέρες και το μικροσκοπικό και ανάλαφρο νομίζω επιβάλετε.
> και η παρατήρηση θα είναι αν δεν ηφίστατε αυτη η ενδυμασία γιατι και υπερβολική εφίδρωση θα έχεις και απώλεια ηλεκτρολυτών με το βαρυ ντύσιμο
> 
> ενω η κωνσταντίνα με την παρεα της είχαν πεί μέχρι με μαγιό οτι θα ερχόταν και εκεί εγω χαλάστηκα και επέβαλα την ταξης και ηθική και όταν είπα να ρθούν με κελεμπίες πολύ φοβάμε μηπως δεν φοραν τίποτε άλλο οι πονηρές.
> 
> οπότε λύσαμε και το θέμα της ενδυμασίας καλοκαιρινό και ανάλαφρο !!!
> 
> ε ρε ποιός είμαι ο κωστέτσος μέχρι και τον στυλίστα θα κάνω πια


Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου ότι μία γυναίκα που έχει πολύ ωραίο σώμα προκαλεί έτσι κ αλλιώς, τα βλέμματα, τα σχόλια κτλ...
αν έχει πολύ ζέστη την Κυριακή την βάψαμε...ή μάλλον την βάψατε... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου ότι μία γυναίκα που έχει πολύ ωραίο σώμα προκαλεί έτσι κ αλλιώς, τα βλέμματα, τα σχόλια κτλ...
> αν έχει πολύ ζέστη την Κυριακή την βάψαμε...ή μάλλον την βάψατε...


 
 και θέλουμε να την βάψουμεεεεε !!!!!  λίγο χρώμα στην ζωή μας δεν είναι κακό πονηρα κοριτσακια!!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINI 144

με λίπη μου σας πληροφορώ πως θα εχει 33 βαθμούς 

Κυριακή                                                     14/06/2009													                                                 15:00                                                                                                  33 °C                                                                                                                                                                   17%                                                                                                  3 Μποφόρ BA                                                                                                   ΚΑΘΑΡΟΣ                                                  


κρίμα ρε ηλια, και μεις λέγαμε θα βρέχει...........................................   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> με λίπη μου σας πληροφορώ πως θα εχει 33 βαθμούς 
> 
> Κυριακή 14/06/2009                                                     15:00  33 °C 17% 3 Μποφόρ BA   ΚΑΘΑΡΟΣ 
> 
> 
> κρίμα ρε ηλια, και μεις λέγαμε θα βρέχει...........................................


 
τωρα τι μου το είπες και συ μου χαλασες την μέρα καλύτερα να μην το ήξερα ρε φωτη έτσι απότομα δεν τα λένε αυτα!! :01. Sad:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Annie

> με λίπη μου σας πληροφορώ πως θα εχει 33 βαθμούς 
> 
> Κυριακή 14/06/2009                                                     15:00  33 °C 17% 3 Μποφόρ BA   ΚΑΘΑΡΟΣ 
> 
> 
> κρίμα ρε ηλια, και μεις λέγαμε θα βρέχει...........................................


 
μήπως να πηγαίναμε το μεσημερι παραλία και μετά στον αγώνα??? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> μήπως να πηγαίναμε το μεσημερι παραλία και μετά στον αγώνα???


 
όλο ωραίες ιδέες στο πρόγραμμα  είσαι άννυ ξεπέρασες και τους προγραμματιστές χαχαχαχαχα!!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου ότι μία γυναίκα που έχει πολύ ωραίο σώμα προκαλεί έτσι κ αλλιώς, τα βλέμματα, τα σχόλια κτλ...
> αν έχει πολύ ζέστη την Κυριακή την βάψαμε...ή μάλλον την βάψατε...


 
Θα φάμε κανένα μπαν εδω!!! μπες στα οφ Annie μου να δεις τι ωραία κοσμητικά επίθετα εχω δώσει στον Λιάκο μας!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## vAnY

> βλέπω πάνε να σε χαλάσουν και σενα άννυ , δεν λένε όμως οι πονηρές και αυτό που έχω τονίσει οτι το ρούχο απο μόνο του δεν προκαλεί μπορεί μια γυναίκα να είναι σεμνα ντυμένη και να είναι προκλητική και πολλα υποσχόμενη, ενω μια που αυτα που έχει τα επιδεικνύει και μάλιστα επιβάλετε να τα επιδεικνύει δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν είναι καθώς πρέπει .
> 
> οπότε και απ ότι έμαθα θα έχει  πολύ ζέστη αυτες τις μέρες και το μικροσκοπικό και ανάλαφρο νομίζω επιβάλετε.
> και η παρατήρηση θα είναι αν δεν ηφίστατε αυτη η ενδυμασία γιατι και υπερβολική εφίδρωση θα έχεις και απώλεια ηλεκτρολυτών με το βαρυ ντύσιμο
> 
> ενω η κωνσταντίνα με την παρεα της είχαν πεί μέχρι με μαγιό οτι θα ερχόταν και εκεί εγω χαλάστηκα και επέβαλα την ταξης και ηθική και όταν είπα να ρθούν με κελεμπίες πολύ φοβάμε μηπως δεν φοραν τίποτε άλλο οι πονηρές.
> 
> οπότε λύσαμε και το θέμα της ενδυμασίας καλοκαιρινό και ανάλαφρο !!!
> 
> *ε ρε ποιός είμαι ο κωστέτσος μέχρι και τον στυλίστα θα κάνω πια*





 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

παιδια πρωτη μερα στην αθήνα και μόλις γυρησαμε στο ξενοδοχείο απο την μικρή μας εξοδο , καλά λένε αθήνα ξελογιάστρα .

λέμε να περιμένουμε στην αίθουσα τους αθλητες αφου δεν προβλέπετε να κοιμηθούμε σήμερα  και το βράδυ μετα τους αγώνες θα βγούμε καμια βόλτα σαν άνθρωποι με όλο το τημ απο το φόρουμ γιατί στην πρωτη επαφη εκτός τον φωτη όλοι λύγισαν  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## anjelica

> παιδια πρωτη μερα στην αθήνα και μόλις γυρησαμε στο ξενοδοχείο απο την μικρή μας εξοδο , καλά λένε αθήνα ξελογιάστρα .
> 
> λέμε να περιμένουμε στην αίθουσα τους αθλητες αφου δεν προβλέπετε να κοιμηθούμε σήμερα  και το βράδυ μετα τους αγώνες θα βγούμε καμια βόλτα σαν άνθρωποι με όλο το τημ απο το φόρουμ γιατί στην πρωτη επαφη εκτός τον φωτη όλοι λύγισαν


 :08. Turtle:  Ωραια που περνατε!!!!! :08. Toast:

----------


## alextg

Μαλιστα ... εγω φτεω ... οτι πεις ... εσυ εισαι το αγγελουδι & σε παρεσειρα , οπως εσυ τον Ηλια στις νυχτερινες εξοδους .... :01. Razz:

----------


## alextg

> ναι έπρεπε να μη κατέβει στο παγκοσμιο και να'ρθει αθηνα


Ενωω οτι κριμα που δεν μπορουσε να ειναι ... τι παλικαρι εισαι εσυ ! Απο τα λιγα και εκλεκτα !  :01. Mr. Green: 
Annie , και αυτα που εκανες πολλα ηταν ... και απλα να καθοσουν ακινητη εφτανε  :01. Razz:

----------


## Annie

> Ενωω οτι κριμα που δεν μπορουσε να ειναι ... τι παλικαρι εισαι εσυ ! Απο τα λιγα και εκλεκτα ! 
> Annie , και αυτα που εκανες πολλα ηταν ... και απλα να καθοσουν ακινητη εφτανε


 :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## anjelica

muscleboss ωραια ιδεα για παρτακι :08. Turtle:  :08. Toast: ,να οργανωσουμε!!!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vAnY

σουπερ !!!! αντε να κανονισουμε καμια εξοδο ολο το φορουμ! ευκαιρια τωρα που ναι και καλοκαιρακι!! :08. Toast:

----------


## alextg

> ευχαριστουμε Νασερ για τις φωτο !! 
> Να ευχαριστησω επισης οποιον εβαλε τα ονοματα και σχολια στις δικες μου γιατι ως καινουρια στο α΄θλημα και λιγο ασχετη ακομα δεν θυμομουν να γραψω ονοματα και κατηγοριες!!!


Επειδη ειναι η πρωτη σου φορα , συγχωρησε  :01. Razz:

----------


## KATERINI 144

μερικες φωτογραφιες απο τη συνάντηση σαββατο βραδυ πριν τον αγωνα.

φωτο boss, Έλενα Καββα



Αννιε-Ελενα  :02. Shock: 



Βουλα Γκασιαμη  :01. Cool:   :03. Thumb up: 



Βουλα Γκασιαμη-Ηλιας Τριανταφυλου

----------


## the_big_litho

Αυτα που βλεπετε πισω στη φωτο της Βουλας φυσικα και δεν ηρθαν σε εμας, στο διπλανο τραπεζι πηγαν  :01. Razz:

----------


## thegravijia

η φοτο του μποςς δεν φαινεται

----------


## KATERINI 144

οχι Γιωργο στο δικο μας ηρθαν, μαλλον δε προλαβαις να το δεις...........  :01. Unsure: 

(είχαμε και τον φωτη πατρα μαζι, πολύ γρήγορο πιρούνι  :01. ROFL: )

----------


## the_big_litho

Προσοχη, αν ερθετε ποτε σε συναντηση του  :bodybuilding.gr:  και παμε για φαγητο, μην κατσει κανεις διπλα στον Foti_patra....  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Geo84

Οι βάφλες??

Για τον Ηλία?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## vAnY

> Επειδη ειναι η πρωτη σου φορα , συγχωρησε


 :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: ...μαθαινω σιγα σιγα

----------


## Archon

Εχω μεινει ΑΛΑΛΟΣ...Α Λ Α Λ Ο Σ!!!!!!! :05. Posing:

----------


## mantus3

πο πο τι εχασα παλι... καλα ε μου εχετε κανει την ψυχολογια κοματια!!!! αλλα δεν θα το αφισω ετσι...

----------


## KATERINI 144

> και εγω παιδια ντρεπομαι...δεν χαιρετησα κανεναν ενω ειδα τα περισσοτερα παιδια....
> σορρυ αλλα δεν ηθελα να γινω βαρος...
> καλα ο κατερινι αν και δεν ειναι αγωνιστικος τουμπανος
> ο ραμπο απλα θεος
> κ γενικως πολυ ισχυρη παρουσια
> 
> 
> ειχα παει με μια φιλη μ που ξερει τν Κωνσταντινα....κ πηγα στα αποδυτηρια κ ηταν τελεια....
> 
> ...


goutsos μηπως με μπερδεψες με τον ηλια?!  :01. Unsure: 

  πάντως την αλλη φορα δε θα σε μιλάμε εμεις απο πείσμα........... :01. Mr. Green: 




> Τον Φωτη εγω αναγνωρισα (Katerin144) την jemstone (πραγματικο ονομα δεν συγκρατησα sorry!!! - please forgive me girl) , την Κασκανη επι σκηνης και σε καποια φαση ειδα την Vany αλλα οταν πηγα να χαιρετισω ειχε φυγει μαλλον. Ειδα και τους mods-παλαιμαχους bb'ers κλασσικα αλλα δεν χαιρετησα διοτι εβλεπα οτι τρεχανε περα δωθε
> 
> Πηρα μερικες καλες Photos και video ...θα ανεβασω μεσα στην βδομαδα


βαλε λουκα, χάρηκα που τα είπαμε απο κοντα εστω και για λιγο φίλε.




> Μη γινεις βαρος ? Γιατι στη πλατη θα σε κουβαλαγαμε ? χαχαχαχα
> Εδω θα ηθελα να πω οτι και εγω ντρεπομουν και σε οσες φοτος βγηκα ηταν επειδη ο KATERINI και ο Big_Litho με πιεζανε τρομερα ....


goutsos την αλλη φορα ελα στην παρεα για να ζαλίζει εσενα ο alexgti, με εκανε το κεφαλι καζάνι αυτο το παιδι, μολις έβγαινε γυναικα στη σκηνή (αλλα και αν περνούσε καμια απο τους θεατες) έβρισκα μπελά  :01. Sad: 



> goutsos!!!!  γιατι ετσι???? δεν επρεπει!και εμεις τωρα γνωριστικαμε ολοι,αλλη φορα να μην σκεφτεσε τιποτα απλα να ερθεις στην παρεα!!!!!!


anjelica παρε το μαστίγιο και βάρα  :01. Razz: 




> πω-πω τι μ@λ@κ@ς πού είμαι, δεν το πιστεύω,   
> εγώ τώρα κατάλαβα ότι θα ήταν και ο Ηλίας εκεί,
> δεν πάμε καλά, δεν πάμε καθόλου καλά.
> Πολύ σπάστηκα τώρα.
> Για τους δικούς μου λόγους ήθελα πολύ να τον γνωρίσω.
> Κρίμα που έχασα αυτή την ευκαιρία.
> 
> Πάντως εύχομαι να περάσατε καλά και να τα είπατε και από κοντά και του χρόνου ακόμα καλύτερα.   
> 
> Του χρόνου θα είμαι πρώτο θρανίο.


ας προσεχες μπιλι  :08. Turtle: 




> ερχονται και οι φωτο !!!! 
> 
> Τι να πω κι εγω, πρωτη φορα πηγα σε αγωνα και πρωτη φορα ειδα τα παιδια εδω του φορουμ...ηταν ολα καταπληκτικα ειστε φοβεροι !! χαιρομαι πολυ που σας γνωρισα πραγματικα αξιζε τον κοπο να ερθει κανεις!! 
> *Με ποιον να πρωτο αρχισω, τον Ηλια που ειναι και κουκλος (καλα αυτο που ειπα τωρα το κοβω να γινεται quote 100 φορες για πονηρα σχολια* ) και ψυχούλα, τον rambo, asdf, big litho, polyneikos, muscleboss, φωτης,psycho .... και η σουπερ γυναικεια παρεα anjelika, jemstone, μαρια, ευα και η πρωtαθλητρια μας Κωνσταντινα 
> ....ολοι σας τοσο προσιτοι, ουτε τιποτα ψωνισμενοι ουτε τιποτα...απλοι ανθρωποι, δεν καβαλισατε το καλαμι...παντα ετσι να παραμεινετε...
>  περασα ενα πολυ ομορφο βραδυ


και ερχόμαστε στο ζουμι τις υπόθεσης  :01. Cool:  (τα αλλα ηταν για πρόλογο) 
συγνώμη βανυ τοσα ωραια παιδια εκει τον ηλια ειδες μονο?! ενταξει εγω την πάτησα γιατι ο πονηρος δον με ξενύχτισε για να ειμαι χάλια την επομενη μερα (ακουλοθουν ντοκουμέντα για τα αίσχη που έκανε  :01. Evil:  ) αλλα απο τους υπόλοιπους κανένα δεν είδες  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash: 

 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Μαρία

Καποιος απο το φορουμ έμαθα είναι πολυ νοικοκύρης!!!!Πρωι-πρωί χαραματα ενώ άλλοι κοιμόντουσαν ο εν λόγω κύριος δεχόταν επίσκεψη καμαριέρας για σιδέρωμα τα ρούχα και ξύπνημα μαζι!!!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## thegravijia

αντε βαλτε τες ολες τις φοτο..!!

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Καποιος απο το φορουμ έμαθα είναι πολυ νοικοκύρης!!!!Πρωι-πρωί χαραματα ενώ άλλοι κοιμόντουσαν ο εν λόγω κύριος δεχόταν επίσκεψη καμαριέρας για σιδέρωμα τα ρούχα και ξύπνημα μαζι!!!!


(πιπέρι πιπέρι...........)    :01. Embarassed:  :01. Embarassed:  :01. Embarassed:  :01. Embarassed: 










 :01. Razz:

----------


## Μαρία

> (πιπέρι πιπέρι...........)


Α!Ετσι μου είπε ο εν λόγω κύριος !!!Εσυ ΚΑΤΕRΙΝΙ 144 ξέρεις κατι?γνωρίζεις τίποτα επι του θέματος? :01. ROFL:

----------


## thegravijia

ρε υπαρχουν και παντρεμενοι εδω μεσα ..θα κλεισεται σπιτια εσεις... :08. Turtle:

----------


## Μαρία

> ρε υπαρχουν και παντρεμενοι εδω μεσα ..θα κλεισεται σπιτια εσεις...


Δεν το λεω με πονηρό τονο,απλα εγινε ένα λαθος του ξενοδοχείου κ καποιον τον ξυπνήσανε πρωι πρωι επειδη είχανε κληση απο καποιο δωματιο για σίδερο και απλα το άτομο που στείλανε μπέρδεψε τα δωμάτια!

----------


## KATERINI 144

οχι δε γνωρίζω τίποτα Μαίρη  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

(νασσερ για κανε κουμάντο να σταματήσει το θεμα εδώ  :01. Unsure: )  

αλλάζουμε θεμα και ερχόμαστε στις φωτογραφίες κάποιου δον για να καταλάβετε τη ειναι  :01. Cool:

----------


## alextg

> goutsos την αλλη φορα ελα στην παρεα για να ζαλίζει εσενα ο alexgti, με εκανε το κεφαλι καζάνι αυτο το παιδι, μολις έβγαινε γυναικα στη σκηνή (αλλα και αν περνούσε καμια απο τους θεατες) έβρισκα μπελά


Κακοηθειεεεεεεεεες ! Σα δε ντρεπεσε να λες ψεματα .... Τσκ τσκ ... Παντος για τα σκουντιγματα που μου εδινες να κοιταω , δεν αναφερθηκες καθολου  :01. Razz:

----------


## KATERINI 144

αλλα για να μη παρεξηγήσετε να ξέρετε πως ο ηλιας ειναι κύριος και τις γυναίκες τις κοιτάει παντα στα μάτια...........................................







 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 


 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ρε υπαρχουν και παντρεμενοι εδω μεσα ..θα κλεισεται σπιτια εσεις...


ρε thegravijia μην αλλάζεις θεμα!! εδω έχουμε υλικό με δον, ντοκουμεντα......................................  :02. Rabbit:

----------


## the_big_litho

> παιδια πρωτη μερα στην αθήνα και μόλις γυρησαμε στο ξενοδοχείο απο τηνμικρή μας εξοδο , καλά λένε αθήνα ξελογιάστρα


 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

Φωτη ελεος με αυτον τον alextg, δεν του αρεσουν καθολου οι γυναικες  :01. ROFL:

----------


## KATERINI 144

ναι αυτό διαπίστωσα και γω Γιώργο  :02. Rabbit:  (μην αρχίσω να λεω και για σένα τώρα, δε πας παραπίσω και συ  :01. Mr. Green:  )

----------


## Μαρία

ναι ναι στα ματια!!!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINI 144

καλα τη γωνία ειναι αυτή  :02. Shock: 

πήγε να παρασυρθει και στην πορεία άλλαξε?!, μονο ο ηλιας τα κάνει αυτα τελος (και ο αλεξgti)  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 












 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Μαρία

:03. Clapping:  :03. Clapping:  :03. Clapping:  :03. Clapping:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

θα έλεγα φωτομοντάζ είναι αλλα δεν βλέπω τίποτε το μεμπτό στις συγκεκριμένες φωτο, σε χοροπηδάδικο πήγαμε τι να έκανα τον καντηλανάφτη ?
εδω άφησα στην άκρη την ιδιότητα μου ως ιερέα και οι κοπέλες προσφέρθηκαν να με κάνουν μαθήματα χορού .

τι να έκανα να τις έδιωχνα αφου σαν πράσινος σκύλος είμαι (ενοώ και να θέλω να κρυφτώ δεν μπορώ) που να ήξερα ο παπαράτσι καραδοκούσε .

και για να δείτε πόσο καλά ξέρω να υπερασπίζω τον εαυτό μου στην συγκεκριμένη φωτο που λέει ο φωτάκης κοιταζω το στήθος της κοπέλας (που ακόμη και αυτό να έκανα τι πιο φυσιολογικό άλλωστε αίμα εχω στις φλέβες δεν έχω αριάνη) δεν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα γιατί αν δείτε κοιτάμε στην ίδια κατεύθυνση με την κοπέλα που είναι την ώρα που τσουγκρίζουμε τα σφηνάκια και το βλέμα ακολουθεί την κατεύθυνση των σφηνακίων.

και μάλιστα αναρωτιόμουν πόσα κιλά να παίρνει στον πάγκο γιατί με έριχνε λίγο στο στήθος .

και ο φωτης αμέσως να παρεξηγήσει απαπα πια  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## mantus3

με τετοια ματια, πως να μην κοιταξεις! αφου κ εγω που βλεπω τις φοτο, κατευτιαν στα ματια την κοιταξα την κοπελα...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ασε το άλλο δεν το βλέπετε ένιωθα μια δυσφορία στο στήθος μου με πίεζε αλλα δεν ήθελα να την προσβάλω και λέω ηλία κάνε υπομονή.

αλλα πλάκα πλάκα δεν είμαι φαν του μπούστου του μεγάλου η να το πώ καλύτερα δεν το έχω σαν κρητήριο αξιολόγησης μια γυναίκα μπορεί να είναι όμορφη και σεχυ άσχετα με το μέγεθος είναι πως το υποστηρίζει και γενικότερα ο τύπος και το στύλ της απλα οι συγκεκριμένες είχαν πλουσια τα ελέη . :02. Shock:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ασε το άλλο δεν το βλέπετε ένιωθα μια δυσφορία στο στήθος μου με πίεζε αλλα δεν ήθελα να την προσβάλω και λέω ηλία κάνε υπομονή.


 :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  και δεν ειπες τίποτα ρε ηλια, εγω στην καρδιά ειχα ενα πρόβλημα αλλά και γω δε μίλησα, εδειξα χαρακτήρα.................................




 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Muscleboss

ηλία σου πε πόσα κάνει πάγκο?  :01. Mr. Green: 

νομίζω οτι πρπει να χει δυνατό επικλινη και να δουλέυει πολυ με σουπερ-σετ... :08. Turtle: 

ΜΒ

----------


## alextg

> Φωτη ελεος με αυτον τον alextg, δεν του αρεσουν καθολου οι γυναικες


Χαχαχαχα .... Γιωργο ναι , το βρηκες ... και εσενα καθολου ... και ο Φωτης μας το παιζει σιγανοπαπαδια αλλα τον ξερουμε και αυτον τι σοι ειναι ...
Ηλια αστους να λενε ... πειραζει που ειμαστε λατρεις του ωραιου φυλου ? Ο Φωτης μας το παιζει καλογερος ....

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σωστός ο μπός το γύρισε το θέμα στα ον τοπικ, πρέπει να με περνάει σε επαναλήψεις γιατί έχει καλή επαναφορά μόλις ακουμπάει η μπάρα πάνω εκτινάσετε ψηλά  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Geo84

Ηλία είσαι θεός απλά.....  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:   :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Κακοηθειεεεεεεεεες ! Σα δε ντρεπεσε να λες ψεματα .... Τσκ τσκ ... Παντος για τα σκουντιγματα που μου εδινες να κοιταω , δεν αναφερθηκες καθολου


σκουντουσα γιατι εισαι μερακλης αλεξ, αλλα αν ειναι να τα βγαζετε ολα στη φόρα ξανα δεν εχει τίποτα αληταραδες....................................................8)

(εχω φωτο που έβγαλα σε ανύποπτο χρονο, οταν σκουντούσες εσυ, αλλα δεν κάνουν για εδω, θα στείλω με μειλ  :01. Smile Wide: )

----------


## alextg

> σκουντουσα γιατι εισαι μερακλης αλεξ, αλλα αν ειναι να τα βγαζετε ολα στη φόρα ξανα δεν εχει τίποτα αληταραδες....................................................8)
> 
> (εχω φωτο που έβγαλα σε ανύποπτο χρονο, οταν σκουντούσες εσυ, αλλα δεν κάνουν για εδω, θα στείλω με μειλ )


Εγω δεν ηθελα να αποκαλυψω τπτ, αλλα εσυ τα εβγαλες ολα στη φορα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ρε την μαρία που είναι και καλή στην γεωμετρία απο την νοητή γραμμή που αποτύπωσε στην φώτο χαχαχα!!! αμέσως εσεις στο πονηρό είδατε πως έδωσε μια άλλη εκδοχή  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Μαρία

:08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> η αλήθεια είναι ότι ήθελα να σας ακούω για να μου φύγει το άγχος...αλλά αφού σας άρεσε το προσπερνάω...αν και εμένα μου φάνηκε ότι τα κάνω πολύ γρήγορα...next time better..


 
μην ξεχνάς όμως άννυ πώς δεν είμαστε κριτες χορογραφίας άρα εκείνο που μένει στο μάτι  και εντυπωσιάζει είναι η εμφάνηση γενικότερα και όταν ανεβάζει σφυγμούς σαν να κάνουμε αερόβια προπόνηση , τότε τα πράγματα είναι καλά  η χορογραφία πέτυχε τον σκοπό της και αν ήταν αργή η γρήγορη αυτό ας το σχολιάσει κανένας μεταξόπουλος , εμείς δεν κατέχουμε αυτό το αντικείμενο αλλα είμαστε δέκτες και εκφραστες του αισθητικού και αισθησιακού αποτελέσματος και αυτοί που ήταν στην προνομιακή θέση να είναι στην πρώτη σειρα το εκτίμησαν δεόντος το θέαμα. :02. Shock:

----------


## NASSER

Η παρεα του bodybuilding.gr ξερει παντα να περναει καλα!!! Οι φωτο μιλανε απο μονες τους, καθως ολοι λιγο πολυ επαιξαν με το φακο της φωτογραφικης!

----------


## Annie

> μην ξεχνάς όμως άννυ πώς δεν είμαστε κριτες χορογραφίας άρα εκείνο που μένει στο μάτι και εντυπωσιάζει είναι η εμφάνηση γενικότερα και όταν ανεβάζει σφυγμούς σαν να κάνουμε αερόβια προπόνηση , τότε τα πράγματα είναι καλά η χορογραφία πέτυχε τον σκοπό της και αν ήταν αργή η γρήγορη αυτό ας το σχολιάσει κανένας μεταξόπουλος , εμείς δεν κατέχουμε αυτό το αντικείμενο αλλα είμαστε δέκτες και εκφραστες του αισθητικού και αισθησιακού αποτελέσματος και *αυτοί που ήταν στην προνομιακή θέση να είναι στην πρώτη σειρα το εκτίμησαν δεόντος το θέαμα*.


 
..Ηλία θα σε σκοτώσωωωω....... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## NASSER

Η ομαδα του bodybuildinhg.gr εν δραση απο το πρωι της 14 Ιουνιου.









Και η στιγμη της ανταμωσης Ηλια και  Κωνσταντινα... για να καταλαβετε πως τιποτα δεν διαφευγει απο τον φακο μας!!!  :01. Smile:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτα είναι τρομακτικα που βλέπω δεν μπορω να καταλάβω πως γίνετε να ήσουν πανταχού παρόν στο τέλος θα φοβάμε μην ξεφουρνήσεις τίποτε περίεργο.

δεν πάτε σε κανενα μεγάλο κανάλι να δουλέψετε ρε νασερ θα είστε ανεκτίμητοι :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## vAnY

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  σουπερ οι φωτο!!

Α ρε Ηλια σε περιτριγυριζουν πολλες γυναικες...... ουτε μουσουλμανος με το χαρεμι του να σουνα!!! :01. Razz:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> τι να κάνω ο χριστιανός την αλήθεια λέω έπρεπε να πάρουμε τα υπογλώσια αλλα δεν είμασταν προετοιμασμένοι και στο τσακ γλύτωσα το έμφραγμα ειδικα πρός την αρχή και τέλος του χορευτικού οπότε δεν θα χρειαζόταν να το κάνεις δηλαδή να με σκοτώσειςχαχαχαχαχα!!!


 
Για σκέψου τι ευτυχία να εκανε ενα σαλτο η Αννυ στο τραπέζι της επιτροπής ακριβώς μπροστά σου :02. Shock:  !!! κ ΄σενα λιπόθυμο επιτόπου !!! αυτό σου χρειαζότανε :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

καλα λενε καλυτερα να σου βγει το ματι παρα το ονομα. Ηλια εχε το νου σου!!!!!!!! εγω ελειπα, δεν ξερω τιποτα, αλλα της φωτο της βλεπω. ε και βγαζω τα σημπεραζματα μου. :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:

----------


## vAnY

> καλα λενε καλυτερα να σου βγει το ματι παρα το ονομα. Ηλια εχε το νου σου!!!!!!!! εγω ελειπα, δεν ξερω τιποτα, αλλα της φωτο της βλεπω. ε και βγαζω τα σημπεραζματα μου.



χαχαχχαχαχααχαχχαα ειδες!!!!!?? :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  ΟΛΟΙ το λενε...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Για σκέψου τι ευτυχία να εκανε ενα σαλτο η Αννυ στο τραπέζι της επιτροπής ακριβώς μπροστά σου !!! κ ΄σενα λιπόθυμο επιτόπου !!! αυτό σου χρειαζότανε


α ρε κωσταντίνα οτι χειρότερο μου εύχεσε να χτυπήσει κιόλας η κοπέλα . 

όλο με τον καλό τον λόγο είσαι που να με μισούσες κιόλας τι θα έλεγες ,τι να πώ , βλέπω με κάθε ευκαιρία εκφράζεις την απεχθειά σου στο προσωπό μου αλλα δεν πειράζει εγω θα σ αγαπάω γιατι είσαι ειληκρινής !! χαχαχαχαχα!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## giannis64

> χαχαχχαχαχααχαχχαα ειδες!!!!!?? ΟΛΟΙ το λενε...


 ααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   ΕΓΩ ΔΔΕΕΝΝ ΕΙΠΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. :02. Chinese:  :02. Chinese:  :02. Chinese:

----------


## Annie

> Για σκέψου τι ευτυχία να εκανε ενα σαλτο η Αννυ στο τραπέζι της επιτροπής ακριβώς μπροστά σου !!! κ ΄σενα λιπόθυμο επιτόπου !!! αυτό σου χρειαζότανε


Κωνσταντίνα ακόμη λίγο και θα έκανα σάλτο στο πίσω μέρος της σκηνής μαζί με το πανί...χαχαχαχαχαχα :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
αυτό με το σάλτο στο τραπέζι της επιτροπής δεν το σκέφτηκα....χααχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> α ρε κωσταντίνα οτι χειρότερο μου εύχεσε να χτυπήσει κιόλας η κοπέλα . 
> 
> όλο με τον καλό τον λόγο είσαι που να με μισούσες κιόλας τι θα έλεγες ,τι να πώ , βλέπω με κάθε ευκαιρία εκφράζεις την απεχθειά σου στο προσωπό μου αλλα δεν πειράζει εγω θα σ αγαπάω γιατι είσαι ειληκρινής !! χαχαχαχαχα!!


Λιάκο μου!!! αφου ξερεις!!! γιατί λες λόγια που δεν τα πιστευεις!!αφου σε εχω μεγάλη αδυναμία αυτό θες να ακούσεις ατιμο, γιαυτο με προκαλείς!! Οσο για την Αννυ το κουκλί επρεπε να καθήσει στο τραπέζι σαν λουλούδι μπροστά σου !!! κ γω θα σου εφερνα τα υπογλώσια σου!!

----------


## a.minidis

> α ρε κωσταντίνα οτι χειρότερο μου εύχεσε να χτυπήσει κιόλας η κοπέλα . 
> 
> όλο με τον καλό τον λόγο είσαι που να με μισούσες κιόλας τι θα έλεγες ,τι να πώ , βλέπω με κάθε ευκαιρία εκφράζεις την απεχθειά σου στο προσωπό μου αλλα δεν πειράζει εγω θα σ αγαπάω γιατι είσαι ειληκρινής !! χαχαχαχαχα!!


Ηλια  μου,ενω ξερεις ποσο φιλος ειμαι,μετα απο αυτα που ακουω και βλεπω ,θα αρχισω,να σε ΜΙΣΩ!!! :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: !!!!Χχαχα...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> σουπερ οι φωτο!!
> 
> Α ρε Ηλια σε περιτριγυριζουν πολλες γυναικες...... ουτε μουσουλμανος με το χαρεμι του να σουνα!!!


αχ κοριτσαρα όμορφη που έλεγες οτι θα άλλαζα γνώμη αν σε έβλεπα απο κοντα για καμία κοπέλα δεν άλλαξα γνώμη και χαίρομε ιδιαίτερα οτι δεν είναι το μοναδικό σου κρητήριο η ομορφια η εξωτερική αλλα και η εσωτερική και μην ρωτήσεις περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες είπαμε δεν με λένε άδικα μελ γκίμπσον.

απλα με περιτρυγυρίζουν γιατι όπως εχω ξαναπει είμαι σαν πρασινος σκύλος επειδή ξεχωρίζω .

αλλα και κάτι άλλο ρε βανυ δεν ξέρω αν αυτό κατατάσετε στα θετικα να είμαι με πολλες γυναίκες γιατί και οι γκέι κυκλοφορούν με πολλες γυναίκες και φοβάμε μην παρεξηγηθώ και με κρεμάσουν κουδούνια και δεν θα μου πήγαινε κατι τέτοιο  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ηλια μου,ενω ξερεις ποσο φιλος ειμαι,μετα απο αυτα που ακουω και βλεπω ,θα αρχισω,να σε ΜΙΣΩ!!!!!!!Χχαχα...


και συ τεκνο βρούτε , αχ ρε τασούλη στο τέλος μόνο εχθρούς θα έχω μου φαίνετε  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Muscleboss

ο ηλίας ήταν πολυ σοβαρός και ευχάριστος με όλες τις κοπέλες, τίποτα παραπάνω...

(ηλία, μην ανησυχείς, σε καλύπτω) :01. Wink: 

ΜΒ

----------


## KATERINI 144

> αχ τι γλυκα πλάσματα που είστε..
> χάρηκα πολυ που σας άρεσε...η ρουτίνα ετοιμάστηκε την τελευταία εβδομάδα...σωματικά επίσης προετοιμασία λίγων ημερών...εννοειται ότι θέλω και εγώ να επιστρέψω αγωνιστικά με ολοκληρωμένη προετοιμασία σε όλους τους τομείς...θα είσαι εκεί polyneike να πάρεις βίντεο???


αννιε νομίζω πλακα μας κάνεις, δλδ ειχες αμφιβολία αν άρεσε η οχι η χωρογραφία σου?! εδω με το ζορι τους κρατούσα στις θέσεις τους περισσότερους (κρατιόμασταν μεταξύ μας δλδ  :02. Shock: ) 

το μονο σφάλμα που εκανες ηταν στην αρχη οταν ήρθατε δε βγήκες φωτο με ενα φιλο και πληγωθεικε βαριά, αλλα το ξεπέρασε μετα τη χορογραφία  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## alextg

> ο ηλίας ήταν πολυ σοβαρός και ευχάριστος με όλες τις κοπέλες, τίποτα παραπάνω...
> 
> (ηλία, μην ανησυχείς, σε καλύπτω)
> 
> ΜΒ


+1  :03. Thumb up:  Κυριος ο Ηλιας ...

----------


## NASSER

> αυτα είναι τρομακτικα που βλέπω δεν μπορω να καταλάβω πως γίνετε να ήσουν πανταχού παρόν στο τέλος θα φοβάμε μην ξεφουρνήσεις τίποτε περίεργο.
> 
> δεν πάτε σε κανενα μεγάλο κανάλι να δουλέψετε ρε νασερ θα είστε ανεκτίμητοι


Ο μεγαλος παπαρατσι ειναι η Μαιρη (Μαρία για οσους δεν καταλαβαν) που μεχρι και εμενα εχει πιασει σε ασυληπτες στιγμες!
Ευτυχως που ηταν με τη δικη μου φωτογραφικη και τις φωτο τις εχω εγω  :01. Razz: 

Η Τζουλια εχει επισης κορυφαιες φωτο, παρεα με τη Μαιρη, τι αλλο θα ειχε να μου πεις  :01. Smile:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> 


Αλοιμονο που να λείψουν!!!!!!!!!!!! ακουσες Αννυ!!! Polyneikos ¨¨δροσερό κ θηλυκό¨¨την επόμενη φορά ετομάσου να βγούμε με σπαθιά !!!

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ο ηλίας ήταν πολυ σοβαρός και ευχάριστος με όλες τις κοπέλες, τίποτα παραπάνω...
> 
> (ηλία, μην ανησυχείς, σε καλύπτω)
> 
> ΜΒ


κάλυψε εσυ Πανο εγω θα βαλω μερικές φωτο ακόμη για απόκρυψη   :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Μαρία

> Ο μεγαλος παπαρατσι ειναι η Μαιρη (Μαρία για οσους δεν καταλαβαν) που μεχρι και εμενα εχει πιασει σε ασυληπτες στιγμες!
> Ευτυχως που ηταν με τη δικη μου φωτογραφικη και τις φωτο τις εχω εγω 
> 
> Η Τζουλια εχει επισης κορυφαιες φωτο, παρεα με τη Μαιρη, τι αλλο θα ειχε να μου πεις


 
Ετσι εεε!!!Με δίνεις στεγνα!!!!Ηλία χίλια συγνώμη δεν φταίω εγώ,ο Νασερ μου είχε πει αν κανω καλα την δουλειά του παπαράτσι θα με πήγαινε για cheat meal και με κορόιδεψε και παλι με τόνο κ μαρούλι την έβγαλα,ετσι εχουν τα πραγματα!!!!

----------


## Archon

Εδω υπαρχει ενδεχομενη μετακινηση πληθυσμου στη Θεσσαλονικη για την Annie τι να λεμε τωρα...

----------


## the_big_litho

> Ετσι εεε!!!Με δίνεις στεγνα!!!!Ηλία χίλια συγνώμη δεν φταίω εγώ,ο Νασερ μου είχε πει αν κανω καλα την δουλειά του παπαράτσι θα με πήγαινε για cheat meal και με κορόιδεψε και παλι με τόνο κ μαρούλι την έβγαλα,ετσι εχουν τα πραγματα!!!!


Αυτο ειναι αληθεια, πηγαμε στο μοναστηρακι και φαγαμε μαρουλι, τονο και λιγο κουακερ

(+γυροι, σουβλακια, πιτες, λουκουμαδες με παγωτο και σιροπι)

----------


## Annie

> αννιε νομίζω πλακα μας κάνεις, δλδ ειχες αμφιβολία αν άρεσε η οχι η χωρογραφία σου?! εδω με το ζορι τους κρατούσα στις θέσεις τους περισσότερους (κρατιόμασταν μεταξύ μας δλδ ) 
> 
> το μονο σφάλμα που εκανες ηταν στην αρχη οταν ήρθατε δε βγήκες φωτο με ενα φιλο και πληγωθεικε βαριά, αλλα το ξεπέρασε μετα τη χορογραφία


 
...είχα πει και προχθές συγνώμη που δεν μπόρεσα να βγω φώτος με καποια άτομα λόγω καθυστερημένης άφιξης...ήμουν πάρα πολύ στρεσαρισμένη επειδή φτάσαμε πολύ αργά...λόγω ανεύρεσης συγκεκριμένης τροφής για την υδατανθράκωση της έλενας :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: ...εγώ στο μεταξύ έβγαλα τρελό άγχος γιατί ήξερα ότι θα έβγαινα πριν την έλενα, δεν είχα παραδώσει τη μουσική και δεν είχα ετοιμαστεί...καλά που άργησε η έναρξη του αγώνα γιατί ακόμη θα περιμένατε να μας δείτε...χαχαχαχα....να του πεις εκ μέρους μου συγνώμη και προσωπικα...και αν ειναι απο κατερίνη δεσμεύομαι να κανονισω να βγούμε φώτο... :01. Smile: ...
αλλά αφού ξεπεράστηκε και αυτό με τη χορογραφία πολύ χαίρομαι... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Μαρία

> Αυτο ειναι αληθεια, πηγαμε στο μοναστηρακι και φαγαμε μαρουλι, τονο και λιγο κουακερ
> 
> (+γυροι, σουβλακια, πιτες, λουκουμαδες με παγωτο και σιροπι)


 
Εννοούσα  το βραδυ cheat meal,αλλα πως φαίνονται οι υποστηρικτες του αθλήματος πηγαμε Μοναστηράκι και φαγαμε αγωνιστικα!!!!Μπραβο μας!!!!!


(οι λουκουμάδες ηταν με σοκολάτα εκανες λάθος)

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ...είχα πει και προχθές συγνώμη που δεν μπόρεσα να βγω φώτος με καποια άτομα λόγω καθυστερημένης άφιξης...ήμουν πάρα πολύ στρεσαρισμένη επειδή φτάσαμε πολύ αργά...λόγω ανεύρεσης συγκεκριμένης τροφής για την υδατανθράκωση της έλενας...εγώ στο μεταξύ έβγαλα τρελό άγχος γιατί ήξερα ότι θα έβγαινα πριν την έλενα, δεν είχα παραδώσει τη μουσική και δεν είχα ετοιμαστεί...καλά που άργησε η έναρξη του αγώνα γιατί ακόμη θα περιμένατε να μας δείτε...χαχαχαχα....να του πεις εκ μέρους μου συγνώμη και προσωπικα...και αν ειναι απο κατερίνη δεσμεύομαι να κανονισω να βγούμε φώτο......
> αλλά αφού ξεπεράστηκε και αυτό με τη χορογραφία πολύ χαίρομαι...


οχι δεν ειναι απο κατερινη αλλα δε μας χαλαει καθολου να ξαναβγουμε μιας και εχουμε βγει  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## the_big_litho

(καλα λες, παγωτο φαγαμε με τις βαφλες το προηγουμενο βραδυ)

----------


## a.minidis

> αννιε νομίζω πλακα μας κάνεις, δλδ ειχες αμφιβολία αν άρεσε η οχι η χωρογραφία σου?! εδω με το ζορι τους κρατούσα στις θέσεις τους περισσότερους (κρατιόμασταν μεταξύ μας δλδ ) 
> 
> το μονο σφάλμα που εκανες ηταν στην αρχη οταν ήρθατε δε βγήκες φωτο με ενα φιλο και πληγωθεικε βαριά, αλλα το ξεπέρασε μετα τη χορογραφία


αυτο δεν ειναι τιποτα,σε αυτο που τραβουσα,εγω στη χαλκιδικη,να κραταω,τον κοσμο,οταν εμφανιζοταναι,στη παραλια.... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: Πανικος!!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Annie

> Εδω υπαρχει ενδεχομενη μετακινηση πληθυσμου στη Θεσσαλονικη για την Annie τι να λεμε τωρα...


 
αν είναι να συμβάλω στην αποκέντρωση να μεταφερθώ σε κανένα χωριό ή νησί της ακριτικής ελλάδας.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ετσι εεε!!!Με δίνεις στεγνα!!!!Ηλία χίλια συγνώμη δεν φταίω εγώ,ο Νασερ μου είχε πει αν κανω καλα την δουλειά του παπαράτσι θα με πήγαινε για cheat meal και με κορόιδεψε και παλι με τόνο κ μαρούλι την έβγαλα,ετσι εχουν τα πραγματα!!!!


το ξέρω ρε μαρακι ο παλιονάσερ τι παλιοποιότητα είναι  !!αλλα εγω δεν μπορώ να πώ και τίποτε μήπως έχει τιποτε περίεργο αποθανατήσει ενοώ παρεξηγήσημο και με έχει στο χέρι .

και σενα σε κορόιδεψε ο αλητήριος να κάνεις τις βρωμοδουλειές του

γειάσου ρε νάσερ  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Annie

> αυτο δεν ειναι τιποτα,σε αυτο που τραβουσα,εγω στη χαλκιδικη,να κραταω,τον κοσμο,οταν εμφανιζοταναι,στη παραλια....Πανικος!!!


 
με έχεις δει παραλία και δεν ήρθες να μου μιλήσεις????????????????????

 τελικά είστε πολύ συνεσταλμένα παιδιά :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ο ηλίας ήταν πολυ σοβαρός και ευχάριστος με όλες τις κοπέλες, τίποτα παραπάνω...
> 
> (ηλία, μην ανησυχείς, σε καλύπτω)
> 
> ΜΒ



να και ενα  καλό παιδί τι να πώ για τον πάνο τα είπε όλα σε δυό σειρές και η πλάκα είναι δεν μπορεί να πεί καμία οτι την παρενόχλησα πάντα είχαμε όμορφες και επικοδομητικές η χαλαρες συζητήσεις και μπορούν να το επιβεβαιώσουν και τα κορίτσια που βγήκαμε βράδυ που υπήρχε ποτο μουσική και ωραία ατμόσφαιρα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## alextg

> αννιε νομίζω πλακα μας κάνεις, δλδ ειχες αμφιβολία αν άρεσε η οχι η χωρογραφία σου?! εδω με το ζορι τους κρατούσα στις θέσεις τους περισσότερους (κρατιόμασταν μεταξύ μας δλδ ) 
> 
> το μονο σφάλμα που εκανες ηταν στην αρχη οταν ήρθατε δε βγήκες φωτο με ενα φιλο και πληγωθεικε βαριά, αλλα το ξεπέρασε μετα τη χορογραφία


Ναι οντως,πληγωθηκα βαρια *κλαψ κλαψ*, αλλα με τη χορογραφια επανηλθα αμεσως  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: ... αλλα Annie χρωστας φοτο ... και εγω δεν ξεχναω  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## KATERINI 144

περιμενουμε τις φωτο ηλια, αλλα  τελικα δε παιζεις δικαια μονο εγω εβγαζα εσυ εκανες τον αλεκο  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Archon

Ειναι απαραιτητη η παρουσια σου στο υπουργειο εσωτερικων θα προσφερεις ιδιαιτερα σημαντικο εργο...  :01. Razz:

----------


## a.minidis

> με έχεις δει παραλία και δεν ήρθες να μου μιλήσεις????????????????????
> 
>  τελικά είστε πολύ συνεσταλμένα παιδιά


δυστηχως...επρεπε να καθομαι σε..αποστασει..μια και ο ρολος μου ειναι να κρατω την '''ταξη΄''πραγμα δυσκολο,οταν υπαρχουν τετοιες ''παρουσιες'' :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :02. Shock:

----------


## Annie

> Ναι οντως,πληγωθηκα βαρια *κλαψ κλαψ*, αλλα με τη χορογραφια επανηλθα αμεσως ... αλλα Annie χρωστας φοτο ... και εγω δεν ξεχναω


 
όντως χρωστάω φώτο.... :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Annie

> θα έλεγα φωτομοντάζ είναι αλλα δεν βλέπω τίποτε το μεμπτό στις συγκεκριμένες φωτο, σε χοροπηδάδικο πήγαμε τι να έκανα τον καντηλανάφτη ?
> εδω άφησα στην άκρη την ιδιότητα μου ως ιερέα και οι κοπέλες προσφέρθηκαν να με κάνουν μαθήματα χορού .
> 
> τι να έκανα να τις έδιωχνα αφου σαν πράσινος σκύλος είμαι (ενοώ και να θέλω να κρυφτώ δεν μπορώ) που να ήξερα ο παπαράτσι καραδοκούσε .
> 
> και για να δείτε πόσο καλά ξέρω να υπερασπίζω τον εαυτό μου στην συγκεκριμένη φωτο που λέει ο φωτάκης κοιταζω το στήθος της κοπέλας (που ακόμη και αυτό να έκανα τι πιο φυσιολογικό άλλωστε αίμα εχω στις φλέβες δεν έχω αριάνη) δεν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα γιατί αν δείτε κοιτάμε στην ίδια κατεύθυνση με την κοπέλα που είναι την ώρα που τσουγκρίζουμε τα σφηνάκια και *το βλέμα ακολουθεί την κατεύθυνση των σφηνακίων*.
> 
> *και μάλιστα αναρωτιόμουν πόσα κιλά να παίρνει στον πάγκο γιατί με έριχνε λίγο στο στήθος* .
> 
> και ο φωτης αμέσως να παρεξηγήσει απαπα πια


xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxax :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> δεν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα γιατί αν δείτε κοιτάμε στην ίδια κατεύθυνση με την κοπέλα που είναι την ώρα που τσουγκρίζουμε τα σφηνάκια και το βλέμα ακολουθεί την κατεύθυνση των σφηνακίων.
> 
> και μάλιστα αναρωτιόμουν πόσα κιλά να παίρνει στον πάγκο γιατί με έριχνε λίγο στο στήθος .
> 
> και ο φωτης αμέσως να παρεξηγήσει απαπα πια


εγω γιατι δε θυμαμαι να ήπιαμε σφηνάκια ηλια?!  :01. Unsure: 




 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> εγω γιατι δε θυμαμαι να ήπιαμε σφηνάκια ηλια?!


 
γιατί απο τα σφηνάκια έχασες την μνήμη σου πονηρε φώτη ζαλίστηκες  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: και αν θές να μάθεις τις μιλούσα για διατροφή τις κοπέλες και γιατί όχι να συμετέχουν και στο φίτνες .

αμέσως να τα πάρεις στραβά πως θα φέρουμε βρε γυναίκες στους κόλπους του ββ να τις μυήσουμε ?, οτι κάνω γιατί πρέπει να είναι σώνει και καλά πονηρό σαν το προβατάκι εγω καθόμουν ήσυχα και συνεσταλμένα και νόμιζαν ότι δεν είμαι καλά και ήρθαν απο καλοσύνη να με ανεβάσουν χορεύοντας .

που να ερχόταν σε σένα σε φοβήθηκαν έχεις άγριες διαθέσεις ενω εγώ εμπνέω σιγουριά και θαλπωρή και με βλέπουν σαν αδερφό τους  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxax


ε τώρα τι να πώ δεν θέλει και φιλοσοφία να καταλάβω γιατί γελάς ουτε να χρησιμοποιήσω τις ικανότητες μου .

ξέρω οτι εσύ παίρνεις πολύ περισότερα κιλά στον πάγκο άννυ απο την κοπέλα και από μένα σίγουρα , θα το καταπιώ κι αυτό τι να κάνω .

είπαμε ισότητα αλλα όχι και να μας περνάτε  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

να ακόμη ένα μπουκέτο με λουλούδια απο το φόρουμ
μόνο που τα μάτια τους που είναι σαν σμαράγδια δεν φαίνονται καλά στην φωτο

και μια με εμενα και τον θωμα σε ρόλο σεκιούριτι να προσέχουμε τα κορίτσια μας

η βάνυ με τα φανταστικά χέρια που θα την χειροκροτούμε οταν θα είναι on stage , ολό το τεαμ θα είναι εκει θα κάνουμε και φαν κλαμπ vany

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτή η φωτο κολάει στην άσκηση που ανέφερα παραπάνω πιέσεις πάγκου οι αναλογίες απλα τα σπάν :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## vAnY

:08. Toast:  :08. Toast:   !!

----------


## alextg

> αυτή η φωτο κολάει στην άσκηση που ανέφερα παραπάνω πιέσεις πάγκου οι αναλογίες απλα τα σπάν


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Τσιμπήστε μερικες φωτό και από μενα από την συναντηση των παιδιων του φόρουμ !!*

*Κασκανη - Ραμπο !*



*Ραμπο - Ηλίας (δυνατο comparison !!)*




*Eλένη Καββά - Ραμπο !!*




*Αννυ Γιόκαλα (Εκλεψε πολλες  εκεινο το βραδυ !!)*

----------


## Annie

> αυτή η φωτο κολάει στην άσκηση που ανέφερα παραπάνω πιέσεις πάγκου οι αναλογίες απλα τα σπάν


 
ωραία μάτια ...χαχαχαχαχαχα....σαν vampires ειμαστε...όσο για την σπόνδα με τις πιέσεις πάγκου κάνω πως δεν την άκουσα... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Annie

> *Αννυ Γιόκαλα (Εκλεψε πολλες  εκεινο το βραδυ !!)*


 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## RAMBO

οντοσ παιδια ο αγωνασ ηταν καταπληκτικοσ... :03. Bowdown: επισησ ειχα την τιμη να γνωρισω απο κοντα μεγαλα ονοματα να φωτογραφηθω με αθλητεσ αθλητριεσ και να γνωρισω αρκετα μελη απο το forum.επισησ ανελαβα καμεραμαν και βοηθαγα τον γιωργο απο το greek muscle net και καναμε φανταστικη δουλεια .να απισημανω οτι το  :bodybuilding.gr:  κατεκλιζε τον χωρο και την σκηνη.ΗΜΑΣΤΑΝ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ :01. Wink: ...βρισκομουνα απο το πρωι εκει  οπου στησαμε και το πανο μασ και περασα φανταστικα.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

To team του  :bodybuilding.gr:  κατα την τοποθετηση του πανο !!

----------


## Muscleboss

τι να πώ παιδιά, ακούραστοι είστε... respect... εγώ ήρθα και τα βρήκα έτοιμα όλα.. :01. Embarassed: 

ΜΒ

----------


## KATERINI 144

μια ακομη φωτο απο το σαββατο βραδυ πριν τον αγωνα, και καποιοι αλλοι εχουν φωτογραφιες αλλα μαλλον τις κρατανε για πριβε  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash: 



βαλτε και οι υπολοιποι τις φωτο γιατι θα αρχισω να λεω ονοματα λολ  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## the_big_litho

> To team του  κατα την τοποθετηση του πανο !!



Εκτος απο την τοποθετηση του πανο, βλεπουμε και πως κανουμε ακροστασιες με υπερεκτασεις.. Ευχαριστουμε Nasser :01. Razz:

----------


## Niiick

καλα η ανυ ειναι θεα!

----------


## Μαρία

> Εκτος απο την τοποθετηση του πανο, βλεπουμε και πως κανουμε ακροστασιες με υπερεκτασεις.. Ευχαριστουμε Nasser


Ναι η ομάδα του *bodybuilding.gr* ευκαιρίες ψάχνει συνέχεια και για προπόνηση μυικής ενδυνάμωσης!!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## Annie

> καλα η ανυ ειναι θεα!


 
 :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 
xxxxxx

----------


## thegravijia

> μια ακομη φωτο απο το σαββατο βραδυ πριν τον αγωνα, και καποιοι αλλοι εχουν φωτογραφιες αλλα μαλλον τις κρατανε για πριβε 
> 
> 
> 
> βαλτε και οι υπολοιποι τις φωτο γιατι θα αρχισω να λεω ονοματα λολ


ΜαΤαΡες μουυ....!!!!
 :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:

----------


## Polyneikos

> μια ακομη φωτο απο το σαββατο βραδυ πριν τον αγωνα, και καποιοι αλλοι εχουν φωτογραφιες αλλα μαλλον τις κρατανε για πριβε 
> 
> βαλτε και οι υπολοιποι τις φωτο γιατι θα αρχισω να λεω ονοματα λολ


Ενταξει ενταξει Φώτη,μην βαράς !! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Niiick

> xxxxxx




 :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:

----------


## jemstone

Θα με συγχωρέσετε που δεν έχω προλάβει να ανεβάσω φώτο αλλά υπόσχομαι πως θα το κάνω σύντομα δεν έχω σύνδεση και κάθε φορά που προσπαθώ με πετάει

----------


## alextg

> Θα με συγχωρέσετε που δεν έχω προλάβει να ανεβάσω φώτο αλλά υπόσχομαι πως θα το κάνω σύντομα δεν έχω σύνδεση και κάθε φορά που προσπαθώ με πετάει


Περιμενουμε !!!

----------


## Μαρία

> Θα με συγχωρέσετε που δεν έχω προλάβει να ανεβάσω φώτο αλλά υπόσχομαι πως θα το κάνω σύντομα δεν έχω σύνδεση και κάθε φορά που προσπαθώ με πετάει


 
Αγάπη μου γλυκιά όποτε ευκαιρίσεις!!!!Φιλια!!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## the_big_litho

> Ενταξει ενταξει Φώτη,μην βαράς !!


Πανο εκει στην Πατρα τι τρωτε ? Ο Φωτης οταν τον γνωρισα ηταν 1.80, τωρα με περασε κιολας  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## alextg

> Πανο εκει στην Πατρα τι τρωτε ? Ο Φωτης οταν τον γνωρισα ηταν 1.80, τωρα με περασε κιολας


Εγω παντος αυτο που παρατηρησα ηταν το βλεμα του Katerini144  :01. Razz:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Εγω παντος αυτο που παρατηρησα ηταν το βλεμα του Katerini144


έτσι  :02. Rocking: 

ΜΒ

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Εγω παντος αυτο που παρατηρησα ηταν το βλεμα του Katerini144


 :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: 

τη εχει το βλεμμα μου?! ηταν λιγο θολο απο το ταξίδι  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:

----------


## thegravijia

πισω απο την κοπελια ..αυτη που κοιταει ο κατερινη ο τσουνος ειναι?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Εγω παντος αυτο που παρατηρησα ηταν το βλεμα του Katerini144


 
και γω το βλέμα του φωτη δεν μου άρεσε πολύ αγριεμένο το βλέπω !!σεμνάαααααα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## KATERINI 144

ακούστε λιγο γιατι είστε πονηροί, εκει είμαστε μετα το φαγητό, αλλα οταν πηγαίναμε επιδη πεινουσα πολύ και 15 ατομα δε μπορούσαν να αποφασίσουν που θα παμε να φάμε, ειπα στη Σταυρούλα το εξής '' Σταυρούλα διάλεξε ενα μαγαζι και πες παμε εκεί γιατι δε βλέπω να τρωμε αποψε και ειμαι χαλια λιποθυμάω "" μολις ειπε παμε εκει με χιλια τρεξαν ολοι σε 15 λεπτα τρώγαμε κιολας αυτο τις λεω εκει και γελάμε κακοπροαίρετοι όλοι   :02. Chinese: 


 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 




> πισω απο την κοπελια ..αυτη που κοιταει ο κατερινη ο τσουνος ειναι?


ο φωτης πατρα ειναι, αλλα εφαγε πολύ και μεγαλωσε thegravijia  :08. Turtle: 

υσ:μπιφτεκια of road αν θυμάμαι καλά

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ακούστε λιγο γιατι είστε πονηροί, εκει είμαστε μετα το φαγητό, αλλα οταν πηγαίναμε επιδη πεινουσα πολύ και 15 ατομα δε μπορούσαν να αποφασίσουν που θα παμε να φάμε, ειπα στη Σταυρούλα το εξής '' Σταυρούλα διάλεξε ενα μαγαζι και πες παμε εκεί γιατι δε βλέπω να τρωμε αποψε και ειμαι χαλια λιποθυμάω "" μολις ειπε παμε εκει με χιλια τρεξαν ολοι σε 15 λεπτα τρώγαμε κιολας αυτο τις λεω εκει και γελάμε κακοπροαίρετοι όλοι 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ο φωτης πατρα ειναι, αλλα εφαγε πολύ και μεγαλωσε thegravijia


έτσι μπράβο τώρα το έλησε το θέμα ο φωτης αμέσως εσείς να παρεξηγήσετε και ο φωτης ξέρει που κοιτάει αν πρόκειτε για πονηριά , απλα βλέπει μήπως υπάρχουν διαχωριστηκά πασαλάκια και είναι ξένη ιδιοκτησία εκει δεν παραβιάζει όταν δεί όμως ελεύθερο πεδίο μπορεί να βάλει και διόπτρες , στην προκειμένη περίπτωση λάθος τον εκτημήσαμε τον άνθρωπο :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> έτσι μπράβο τώρα το έλησε το θέμα ο φωτης αμέσως εσείς να παρεξηγήσετε και ο φωτης ξέρει που κοιτάει αν πρόκειτε για πονηριά , απλα βλέπει μήπως υπάρχουν διαχωριστηκά πασαλάκια και είναι ξένη ιδιοκτησία εκει δεν παραβιάζει όταν δεί όμως ελεύθερο πεδίο μπορεί να βάλει και διόπτρες , στην προκειμένη περίπτωση λάθος τον εκτημήσαμε τον άνθρωπο


πεστα ηλια γιατι αυτοί νομίζουν ολοι το ίδιο σκέφτονται, δε ξέρουν απο ευγένεια   :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 


να κανω και τις συστάσεις μιας και λεμε για ευγένεια  (μη ρωταει και ο τεραβιγιας ενα ενα ποιος είναι, και δε θα εχει και αδικο τωρα ) 

απο αρσιτερα προς τα δεξια:
κυρια και κυριος Polyneikos, Αννυ Γιοκαλα, κυρια (Μαρία στο φορουμ) και κυριος Νασσερ, λυκος εεεε συγνώμη κυριος Ηλιας Τριανταφυλου, Boss Πανος, Ελενα Καββα, Γιωργαρας big litho, katerini 144, Φωτης Πατρα (το γρήγορο πιρούνι), Σταυρουλα Γκασιαμη.

λείπουν απο τη φωτο η κυρια φωτη πατρα η οποία ειναι στην πρωτη φωτο ακρι δεξια και ο γιωργος grrekmusclenet που ειναι στην κορυφή απο το τραπέζι.

----------


## alextg

> πεστα ηλια γιατι αυτοί νομίζουν ολοι το ίδιο σκέφτονται, δε ξέρουν απο ευγένεια  
> 
> 
> να κανω και τις συστάσεις μιας και λεμε για ευγένεια  (μη ρωταει και ο τεραβιγιας ενα ενα ποιος είναι, και δε θα εχει και αδικο τωρα ) 
> 
> απο αρσιτερα προς τα δεξια:
> κυρια και κυριος Polyneikos, Αννυ Γιοκαλα, κυρια (Μαρία στο φορουμ) και κυριος Νασσερ, λυκος εεεε συγνώμη κυριος Ηλιας Τριανταφυλου, Boss Πανος, Ελενα Καββα, Γιωργαρας big litho, katerini 144, Φωτης Πατρα (το γρήγορο πιρούνι), Σταυρουλα Γκασιαμη.
> 
> λείπουν απο τη φωτο η κυρια φωτη πατρα η οποία ειναι στην πρωτη φωτο ακρι δεξια και ο γιωργος grrekmusclenet που ειναι στην κορυφή απο το τραπέζι.


Αχ ... εγω ελειπα απο αυτο το τσιμπουσι ...

----------


## Muscleboss

ηλία να ρωτησω κάτι... τη ζώνη τη βλέπω λίγο λάσκα στη φωτο... είναι επειδή έφαγες πολύ ή την έχεις έτσι επίτηδες για τη τη ξεκουμπώνεις γρήγορα? 
 :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## KATERINI 144

χαχαχαχαχχχαχαχαχαχ   :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

έφαγε πολύ Πάνο 8)

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ηλία να ρωτησω κάτι... τη ζώνη τη βλέπω λίγο λάσκα στη φωτο... είναι επειδή έφαγες πολύ ή την έχεις έτσι επίτηδες για τη τη ξεκουμπώνεις γρήγορα? 
> 
> 
> ΜΒ


 
ρε πάνο ρε πάνο απ το φαί είναι βέβαια δεν έφτανε επειδή την έλυσα να την συμαζέψω .

αλλα αν ήθελα τέτοια ευκολία ρε πανο θα φορούσα σκοτσέζικο κιλτ, αλλα τι λέω ο βλάκας φουστανέλα θα φορούσα που είναι και ελληνική φορεσιά (τέτοια θέλει και ο γιάννης ο τσούνος μου λέει) αμέσως στην παρεξήγηση μου φαίνετε αλλη φορα θα συμβουλεύομε τον στυλίστα μου η τον κωστέτσο η τον μπουτονιέρα χαχαχχααχχαχαχα είστε κουφαλίτσες η μου φαίνετε πάτε να σπιλώσετε το όνομά μου αλλα καθαρός ουρανος αστραπές δεν φοβάτε :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## the_big_litho

alextg, Μανωλης Καραμανλακης, big litho



comparison fotis Patra, big litho(μπηκε μπροστα μου, φοβαται την συγκριση :01. Razz: ), Aκης Βουλγαρελης, Alextg




εδω δεν χρειαζοντε συστασεις...

----------


## Μαρία

> comparison fotis Patra, big litho(μπηκε μπροστα μου, φοβαται την συγκριση),


E ναι είναι φως φανάρι,big litho πως άφησες να γίνει αυτό?

----------


## Fotis_Patra

ψεματα λεει Μαρια. εμεινε κοκαλο και θαυμαζε :08. Turtle:

----------


## Μαρία

> ψεματα λεει Μαρια. εμεινε κοκαλο και θαυμαζε


 
Ετσι εεεε???Τωρα που το λες και βλεπω καλύτερα την φωτο σαν να εχεις δίκιο!!!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## alextg

> ψεματα λεει Μαρια. εμεινε κοκαλο και θαυμαζε


Εγω παντος οντως εμεινα κοκκαλο ... αλλα ηταν απο τα γελια lol  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## alextg

> alextg, Μανωλης Καραμανλακης, big litho
> 
> 
> 
> comparison fotis Patra, big litho(μπηκε μπροστα μου, φοβαται την συγκριση), Aκης Βουλγαρελης, Alextg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> εδω δεν χρειαζοντε συστασεις...


Γ@#(*&$ το κινητο σου Γιωργο ... μια φοτο βγαλαμε με το Μανο και βγηκε μουφα ...

----------


## Polyneikos

*o Rampo εξηγωντας  τα μυστικα της γοητείας του στην Αντζελικα...*



*Φώτης_Πατρα,Ηλίας,Asdf*






*Oι κοπελαρες του φόρουμ,Αντζέλικα,Βάνυ και Ευα9*





*Μythonas & Hλίας*




*Mods Team : Kώστας,Νασσερ,Πάνος*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καθε φορα που βλέπω τις φωτο των κοριτσιών απο το φόρουμ μου κόβετε η ανάσα πραγματικά απίστευτες .

εμένα τι με βάζετε ρε παιδιά τόσες φώτο σαν σεσημασμένος είμαι βάλτε τα κορίτσια να ανοίξει το μάτι μας με τις ομορφιές  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## eua9

> καθε φορα που βλέπω τις φωτο των κοριτσιών απο το φόρουμ μου κόβετε η ανάσα πραγματικά απίστευτες .
> 
> εμένα τι με βάζετε ρε παιδιά τόσες φώτο σαν σεσημασμένος είμαι βάλτε τα κορίτσια να ανοίξει το μάτι μας με τις ομορφιές


Πάντα με την καλή κουβέντα ο Ηλίας για να μας ανεβάζει! :01. Smile: 
Ευχαριστούμε Ηλία!  :02. Welcome:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Πάντα με την καλή κουβέντα ο Ηλίας για να μας ανεβάζει!
> Ευχαριστούμε Ηλία!


 
ναι ευάκη αλλα αν αυτή η καλή κουβέντα δεν ανταποκρίνετε στην πραγματικότητα , τότε αυτός που την λέει γίνετε καραγκιωζάκος , απλα η αλήθεια και τα θετικά πρέπει να επισημαίνονται  και εχω επιληφθεί του θέματος σε μεθεπόμενο τεύχος περιοδικού να δούμε και καμια φωτο σας .

και εσείς δεν είστε μόνο όμορφες αλλα όπως έχω πεί και ξεχωριστές και αφού σας γνωρισα και απο κοντα εστω και λίγο (δεν χρειάζομαι παραπάνω) δεν χωράει αμφιβολία  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> *και εχω επιληφθεί του θέματος σε μεθεπόμενο τεύχος περιοδικού να δούμε και καμια φωτο σας .*


Ηλία άπαιχτος όπως πάντα :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:   :08. Toast:

----------


## KATERINI 144

βαλε Τζουλια τη φωτο που έβγαλες με τον big mike  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jemstone



----------


## jemstone



----------


## Muscleboss

φώτη, σε ζηλέυω ρε φίλε, εγώ που ήμουνα...;;;

ΜΒ

----------


## isis

Κακό παιδί Φώτη , που τα έχεις τα χεράκια? Θα τις σκάσεις τις κοπέλες από το σφίξιμο....!!!!  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Razz:   :08. Turtle:   :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINI 144

εσείς Πανο μας γράψατε και πήγατε για ύπνο τη να σου κάνω  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

υποκλίνομαι στην ομορφιά των κυριών  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

εγω ειμαι ψιλοχαλια γιατι δευτερο ξενύχτη στο καπάκι τα ειδα ολα, ευτυχώς ειχα καλή παρέα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jemstone



----------


## KATERINI 144

^^^ οπα ο κακός λύκος!  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 






> Κακό παιδί Φώτη , που τα έχεις τα χεράκια? Θα τις σκάσεις τις κοπέλες από το σφίξιμο....!!!!


απο καπου έπρεπε να κρατιέμαι isis μη πέσω, ζαλισμένος ήμουν  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## jemstone

Παιδιά θα με συγχωρέσετε για την αργοπορία αλλά σέρνετε πρώτον ι σύνδεση μου γενικά και δεν έχω χρόνο τώρα τελευταία για να μπαίνω για να τις ανεβάσω τις φωτο σιγά σιγά πιστεύω να τις βάλω όλες  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Παιδιά θα με συγχωρέσετε για την αργοπορία αλλά σέρνετε πρώτον ι σύνδεση μου γενικά και δεν έχω χρόνο τώρα τελευταία για να μπαίνω για να τις ανεβάσω τις φωτο σιγά σιγά πιστεύω να τις βάλω όλες


 
αχ εσυ αργησες αλλα με διαπόμπευσες σαν το πασα στα γιάννενα είμαι με τον αργιλέ .

ε μα όλα στη φόρα τα βγάλατε πια είπα μια φορα να αγιάσω και δεν με αφήνουν οι διαβόλοι . :08. Evil Fire:  :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## NASSER

Στην επομενη συναντηση θα παιξει οπωσδηποτε και αργηλες που ειναι η αδυναμια μου. Βλεπω την φωτο του Ηλια και ζηλευω!

----------


## jemstone



----------


## KATERINI 144

κομπαριζον big litho-katerini 144





στη δευτερη δε πατάω γιατί κουράστηκα, είμαστε και παππούδες  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## NASSER

Πολυ γελιο βγαζουν οι φωτογραφιες ειδικα αμα εχεις ζησει απο κοντα αυτες τις αξεχαστες στιγμες. Ηδη ανυπομονω για την επομενη συναντηση.

----------


## the_big_litho

Ρε Φωτη δικιο ειχες, δεν μας πετυχε η απογλυκογονωση, θολοι κατεβηκαμε....  :01. Razz:

----------


## Parakelsos

Tα περασατε πολυ καλα και αυτο φαινεται στις φωτογραφιες....ελπιζω στο επομενο meeting να γινουμε δεκτοι και εμεις οι noobies  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω μια χαρα σας βρίσκω φωτη όσο για το παπουδες δεν θα πώ για μενα αλλα τι να πεί κι ο μπαρμπαγιάννης ξέρεις ο γνωστός που έπαιξε  κατερίνη.

τα κορίτσια πάντως τζούλια και σταυρούλα  ήταν φωτιά και φοβερή παρεα ομολογω, ήταν μια φανταστική βραδυά περάσαμε όμορφα και αυτό το παρασκευοσαββατοκύριακο πιστεύω θα το ανταποδώσω στην έδρα μου όμως :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## KATERINI 144

Parakelsos φτανει να'ρθετε και να εισαι σίγουρος πως είστε ευπρόσδεκτοι  :08. Toast: 


@ γιωργο δε ξερω τη λες παντως εδω σας εχω ανετα  :01. Mr. Green: 



εκτος απο αυτόν αριστερά που δε γινόταν να τον κοψω απο τη φωτογραφία  :01. Sneaky: 

τεράστιε ηλια μη ξαναμπεις διπλα!! μας χαλάς ολο το ιματζ  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 


 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> εγω μια χαρα σας βρίσκω φωτη όσο για το παπουδες δεν θα πώ για μενα αλλα τι να πεί κι ο μπαρμπαγιάννης ξέρεις ο γνωστός που έπαιξε  κατερίνη.
> 
> τα κορίτσια πάντως τζούλια και σταυρούλα  ήταν φωτιά και φοβερή παρεα ομολογω, ήταν μια φανταστική βραδυά περάσαμε όμορφα και αυτό το παρασκευοσαββατοκύριακο πιστεύω θα το ανταποδώσω στην έδρα μου όμως


ξέρω ξέρω   :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## jemstone

*Πιο  είναι το παλικάρι οεο?!!!!!!!     Ξέρετε ?*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο μεγάλος the_big_litho :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## jemstone



----------


## KATERINI 144

> *Πιο  είναι το παλικάρι οεο?!!!!!!!     Ξέρετε ?*


τον μπαρμπαγιάννη βλέπω, αυτός είναι?!  :01. Unsure: 




 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

έ ρε φωτη εφιάλτης σου έγινε ο μπαρμπαγιάννης εδω είναι ο γιώργος ποζάρει κοιλιακούς και εσύ που τον πρόσεξες , αλλα αν εντυπωσιάσει κάποιος αθλητής έτσι είναι :02. Shock:

----------


## jemstone



----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ρε παιδιά τα μάτια μου δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλα σαν τον κόμη δράκουλα είμαι και είμαι μόνο εγω , δεν ξέρω γιατί , έτσι όπως είναι και εκτεθημένος ο λαιμός της τζούλιας θα νομίζει κανείς ότι η επόμενη σκηνή της ταινίας είναι το δάγκωμα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## jemstone



----------


## KATERINI 144

κοιτα άπλωμα τις χερούκλες ο ηλιας  :01. Shifty: ...... 


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 



α ρε τζουλια σε είπα μη βαζεις φωτο μαζι του να σκάσει απο το κακό του, δε με ακους!!!!!!!
αστον εκει με τον ναργιλέ μονο του να δουμε τη κακίες θα βγάλει!! μια πέταξε πριν...........  :01. Evil:  :01. Evil: 



 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

:01. Mr. Green: 


> κοιτα άπλωμα τις χερούκλες ο ηλιας ...... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> α ρε τζουλια σε είπα μη βαζεις φωτο μαζι του να σκάσει απο το κακό του, δε με ακους!!!!!!!
> αστον εκει με τον ναργιλέ μονο του να δουμε τη κακίες θα βγάλει!! μια πέταξε πριν...........


και τι τριχωτές χερούκλες ε φωτη ? αφου έδιωχνα τα κουνούπια ρε συ και με έπιασε ο φακός αντε αμέσως να παρεξηγήσεις σαρδανάπαλε . :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jemstone



----------


## jemstone

Παιδιά τέλος για σήμερα  :01. Razz:  η συνεχεία αύριο….

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

νάτος πάλι ο μάστορας με τα πλοκάμια ανοιγμένα και ύστερα λέει εμένα , ρε σεμνάαααα αληταράαα καλα που είδα την άκρη των δαχτύλων σου αλλιώς δεν θα ήξερα τι να υποθέσω, απαλές κινήσεις θέλουν τα κορίτσια , δεν είδες εμένα απ το λαιμό  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINI 144

περιμένεις απάντηση ε?! αμ δε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 







 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

παιδιά μας την λέει κι απο πάνω ο φωτακης , όποτε βγήκα μ αυτόν κινδηνεύω να παρεξηγηθώ χρεόνωμε αδικα  εγω δεν ξέρω απο αυτά απο χωριό είμαι   :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## KATERINI 144

εγω δεν ειμαι ουτε απο χωριό, απο οικισμό ειμαι αλλα κακιες για φιλους δε λεω  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 






και μη ζητάς ενισχύσεις απο αλλους, εσφαλες και πρέπει να ανακαλέσεις  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash: 




 :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## anjelica

> Ρε Φωτη δικιο ειχες, δεν μας πετυχε η απογλυκογονωση, θολοι κατεβηκαμε....


Οχι,οχι!!! :03. Thumb up: απλα δεν προλαβατε να μαυρισετε,αυτο ..λιγο...χαλασε την εικονα.   super boys!!! :02. Welcome:

----------


## alextg

> Parakelsos φτανει να'ρθετε και να εισαι σίγουρος πως είστε ευπρόσδεκτοι 
> 
> 
> @ γιωργο δε ξερω τη λες παντως εδω σας εχω ανετα 
> 
> 
> 
> εκτος απο αυτόν αριστερά που δε γινόταν να τον κοψω απο τη φωτογραφία 
> 
> τεράστιε ηλια μη ξαναμπεις διπλα!! μας χαλάς ολο το ιματζ


Τι εχεις μωρεεεεεε .... καταρχας σε αυτη τη φοτο ειμαι χαλαρος ... Α ρε Γιωργο , επρεπε να τραβιξουμε φοτος απο τη προπονηση που καναμε τις προαλλες ... θα ξαναγινει αλλη μια αλλα θα εχουμε και ντοκουμεντα ... Παντος και γαμω τις προπονησεις εγιναν  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## the_big_litho

Γνωστη παγια τακτικη σας να με κρυβεται στα comparison......  Αλλα στη τρικεφαλων δεν σε ακουσα Φωτη... ειπες τιποτα...???

Επρεπε να εχουμε αποδειξεις απο την προπονηση big litho - alextg, αν και ο αλεξ δεν πρηστηκε καλα, τα 52αρια στις πιεσεις ηταν λιγα.....

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Γνωστη παγια τακτικη σας να με κρυβεται στα comparison......  Αλλα στη τρικεφαλων δεν σε ακουσα Φωτη... ειπες τιποτα...???


να ψηφίσει το κοινό.................  (χάλια την κάνεις την πόζα  :01. Mr. Green: ) :02. Chinese:  




> Οχι,οχι!!!*απλα δεν προλαβατε να μαυρισετε*,αυτο ..λιγο...χαλασε την εικονα.   super boys!!!


πριν ψηφίσει να λαβει υποψιν και αυτο *''απλα δεν προλαβατε να μαυρισετε'' 






*

----------


## alextg

> Γνωστη παγια τακτικη σας να με κρυβεται στα comparison......  Αλλα στη τρικεφαλων δεν σε ακουσα Φωτη... ειπες τιποτα...???
> 
> Επρεπε να εχουμε αποδειξεις απο την προπονηση big litho - alextg, αν και ο αλεξ δεν πρηστηκε καλα, τα 52αρια στις πιεσεις ηταν λιγα.....


Εμ , γυμναστηριο και να εχει ανωτατους αλτηρες μονο 52κιλα ... ελεος ... Αφου δε σπασανε και τα συρματοσχοινα να με παρουν στο κυνηγι , καλα ειναι  :01. Razz: 
Next time θα εχουμε αποδεικτικα στοιχεια !  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σ αυτήν την φωτο είμασταν για κρέπα με την τζούλια και φωτη και έτυχε ήταν και ο μιχάλης με τον μπαλάσα .
είχαμε κοινό σκοπό εκείνη την βραδυά :08. Food:  :08. Food:

----------


## KATERINI 144

Ηλία και εσύ έβγαλες φωτογραφία νομίζω, βάλε.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εχω φωτο με τον μιχάλη εκείνη την μέρα αλλα η τζούλια την έβγαλε με δική της μηχανή , η τζούλια πρέπει να την έχει

----------


## giannis64

ρε παιδια!! ρεεε παιδια!!!!  μιλαμε μου ερχετε να σκασω απο την ζηλια μου.(με τη καλη ενοια).  θα πρεπει να περασατε φοβερα!!!! :01. ROFL: ασε που με μερικους απο το φορουμ θα ειχατε την ευκαιρια να γνωριστητε και καλυτερα. και τωρα τα λετε και εγω (οπως και αλλοι εδω μεσα) εχω και εχουν σκασει.  ζηλευω ρεεεεεεεε!!!!!!! αντε ποτε θα ξαναγινει καποια σηναντηση?  (και να ημασταν και πολυ μακρια με πολλους!!!!!!!) :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## giannis64

χα!!!     χα!!! τωρα το διαβασα!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 


ΚΑΛΑ ΝΕΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΓΩΝΕΣ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗΣ


Η ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΕΚΘΕΣΗ ΑΘΛΗΤΙΣΜΟΥ ΣΤΑ ΒΑΛΚΑΝΙΑ SPORTSHOWΠΟΥ ΔΙΕΞΑΓΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΑΘΗΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟ 1-4/10/2009




ΝΑ ΕΙΣΤΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΚΕΙ ,ΣΤΗ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΑΥΤΗ ΓΙΟΡΤΗ ΤΗΣ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗΣ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
__________________
Ηλιας Τριανταφυλλου

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ενα πράγμα να ξέρεις όμως γιαννη την ευθύνη που περάσαμε καλα την έχουν κάποιες όμορφες υπάρξεις απο το φόρουμ,που βγήκαμε και διασκεδάσαμε , γιατι αν δεν ήταν αυτες θα περνούσαμε τόσο καλά όσο αν είμασταν στο καψιμι στον στρατό που είμαστε μόνο άντρες !! με λίγα λόγια αν δεν είσαι με τα κατάληλα άτομα και δεν υπάρχει καλό κλίμα όπου και να σαι δεν περνάς καλά  :08. Toast:

----------


## giannis64

ναι σιγουρα. συμφωνω απολυτα. και εγω κρινω βαση αυτων που βλεπω και διαβαζω Ηλια!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Levrone

τελικα τα καλυτερα γινονται στους αγωνες.

την επομενη φορα θα το ξερω. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

λαθος, τα καλύτερα γίνονται εκει που υπάρχει καλή παρέα, εγω και οταν πηγα για γύρους με τον μαντους  ζάχαρη περασα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

επειδη η συνάντηση στην αθήνα είχε συνέχεια αλλα εκτός αθηνών αυτή την φορα στην έδρα μου βάζω και ντοκουμέντα με την σταυρούλα γκασιαμη και καμπουρίδη στέλιο μέλος του φόρουμ και πρωταθλητη ββ και φίτνες

----------


## KATERINI 144

κρίμα που δε μπορεσα να'ρθω, Ηλια ειμαι σίγουρος πως ανταπεδωσες τη φιλοξενία που είχαμε απο τις κοπελιές στην αθηνα,    :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: 



Βουλα  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Muscleboss

γεια σου ρε ηλία! ωραίες φωτογραφίες! καιρό έχουμε να τον δούμε το στέλιο από κοντά, ψήστον να κατέβει έστω θεατής τον οκτώβρη στη sportshow  :08. Toast: 

MB

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

θα τον πώ πάνο είχε κάτι προβλήματα τελευταία αλλα τώρα όλα οκ και πιστεύω στους επόμενους αγώνες να τον έχουμε στην παρέα μας :08. Turtle:

----------


## Tassos

ρε παιδες τωρα το ειδα αυτο το τοπικ ποπω να παρει εχασα τρελα σκηνικα που εφυγα νωρις... δε πειραζει next time μεχρι πρωιας.... ρε Φωτη Πατρα στειλε αν μπορεις και εκεινη τη φωτο μου με το Μιχαλη και τον Ηλια

----------

